# Guess User's Types Based On Their 5 Favorite Characters!



## Mereallysmart

Okay, this'll be fun. 

Instructions:
1. Make a list of five fictional characters that you consider your alter-ego/that you can really relate to in some way. (They can be from books, TV shows, movies, plays, etc.)
2. Include a picture of each character and what book/show/movie they're from! Make sure to hide any evidence of your MBTI type in your post.
3. Before you post your own list, guess the type of the person who posted before you based on who they've listed. No cheating!


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

This sounds like it's going to go in all sorts of directions but sure.

1) Robert DeNiro in Taxi 









2) Nina Sayers "Black Swan"










3) Ozymidas, "Watchmen"









4)







Leonard, Big Bang Theory

5) Magneto, X-men 









Remember, as tempting as it may be NUTS is not an MBTI type, folks.

So easy to cheat by looking to the left under the name but let's see if some souls actually have something of substance to support their guesses.


----------



## Entropic

*1:* In order of ability to relate/importance
a) Petyr Baelish/Littlefinger
b) Hei
c) Dexter Morgan
d) Kurosaki Ichigo
e) Lelouch Lamperouge

*2:*
Game of Thrones

* *















Darker Than Black

* *















Dexter the TV series

* *















Bleach

* *















Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion

* *















Enneagram type would point towards 6. Nina is such a good example of a phobic type. As for MBTI, yes, pointing in too many directions so can't draw a single conclusion from that.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

ephemereality said:


> *1:* In order of ability to relate/importance
> a) Petyr Baelish/Littlefinger
> b) Hei
> c) Dexter Morgan
> d) Kurosaki Ichigo
> e) Lelouch Lamperouge
> 
> *2:*
> Game of Thrones
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker Than Black
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexter the TV series
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleach
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enneagram type would point towards 6. Nina is such a good example of a phobic type. As for MBTI, yes, pointing in too many directions so can't draw a single conclusion from that.


I would caution using Nina as a good example of any type; if anything, she's a good demonstration of Borderline Personality Disorder, specifically de-realization. There's phobic qualities, but she's basically torn apart by hew own mind until she ends her life.


----------



## Entropic

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I would caution using Nina as a good example of any type; if anything, she's a good demonstration of Borderline Personality Disorder, specifically de-realization. There's phobic qualities, but she's basically torn apart by hew own mind until she ends her life.


I would consider it closer to a psychosis than derealization considering that she had such breaks from reality where she began hallucinating as the way I understand derealization has more to do with an overall sense of being removed from reality, something I have personally experienced a fair number of times, but hey, that's the problem when none of us have degrees in psychology and none of us are classified doctors, right? 

Though I see what you attribute here to BPD perhaps more relevant to what I see as the phobic tendencies in her, in that she does have that constant push-pull between holding onto authority and then rejecting authority. I am not sure what personality disorder Naranjo linked type 6 with though.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Nobody went ahead of me, so I'll just go. This looks like a lot of fun!

Oskar Schindler - Schindler's List








Ted Crawford - Fracture








Gaius Julius Caesar - Rome








Stannis Baratheon - Game of Thrones








Will McAvoy - The Newsroom


----------



## Mereallysmart

@ephemereality- I'm fairly sure you're an NT/ Rational. My guess is INTP? @DarkestNiTe- My guess is INxJ-The preference that really stuck out to me for you is iNtuition. My gut tells me that you're an Introvert for whatever reason. The characters you've selected seem to share some leadership qualities, which suggests to me that you're a Judger. I can't seem to decide if you're a Thinker or a Feeler-Oskar Schindler's dedication to ethics and the common good suggests feeling, but Cesear, Stannis Baratheon, and Will McAvoy definitely seem more rational to me.

Okay, haha, here it goes... I feel like mine are so silly compared to all of these...


Cat Valentine, _Victorious_
Tom Hansen, _500 Days of Summer_
The Hungry Caterpillar
Eponine, _Les Miserables_
Eeyore, _​The Hundred Acre Wood_
 








*Cat Valentine*, _Victorious
_












*Tom Hansen,*_ 500 Days of Summer_








*Eponine, *_Les Miserables
_








*Eeyore, *_​The Hundred Acre Wood_


----------



## Entropic

Mereallysmart said:


> @ephemereality- I'm fairly sure you're an NT/ Rational. My guess is INTP? @DarkestNiTe- My guess is INxJ-The preference that really stuck out to me for you is iNtuition. My gut tells me that you're an Introvert for whatever reason. The characters you've selected seem to share some leadership qualities, which suggests to me that you're a Judger. I can't seem to decide if you're a Thinker or a Feeler-Oskar Schindler's dedication to ethics and the common good suggests feeling, but Cesear, Stannis Baratheon, and Will McAvoy definitely seem more rational to me.
> 
> Okay, haha, here it goes... I feel like mine are so silly compared to all of these...
> 
> 
> Cat Valentine, _Victorious_
> Tom Hansen, _500 Days of Summer_
> The Hungry Caterpillar
> Eponine, _Les Miserables_
> Eeyore, _​The Hundred Acre Wood_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cat Valentine*, _Victorious
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Hansen,*_ 500 Days of Summer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eponine, *_Les Miserables
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eeyore, *_​The Hundred Acre Wood_


Based on what?


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

Aw, I can't play. :sad: I compulsively check everyone's MBTI type when I read their posts so I already know. And I can't think of anyone I'd choose as _my_ alter-ego.






FlightsOfFancy said:


> 5) Magneto, X-men




Slightly off topic: Magneto is hotter than summer time in Death Valley, CA. Yes, please!


----------



## Xenograft

*(No cheating! I've removed my type from my name so that whoever guesses won't know what's up, I've also removed my signature. Good luck! I will put it back up after someone has guessed.)*

1. *Daniel Plainview* from _There Will Be Blood
_









2. *Donnie Darko *from _Donnie Darko
_









3. *Mr. Jaggers *from _Great Expectations
_
4. *Monseiur Meursault* from _L'Étranger_

5.* Anton Ghigurh* from _No Country for Old Men_ (film)


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> Aw, I can't play. :sad: I compulsively check everyone's MBTI type when I read their posts so I already know. And I can't think of anyone I'd choose as _my_ alter-ego.
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic: Magneto is hotter than summer time in Death Valley, CA. Yes, please!



OMFG IKR. 

His powers are fuckin' incredible. I've always loved electricity since I was a small child and would put paper clips on batteries to figure out why they got hot (didn't figure it out till like 16 lulz)

Then they go a head and add Michael Fassbender, who while isn't the best 
looking man in the world, has some swag and apparently carries his powers in his pants:


----------



## Caged Within

I'd say INFP. Magneto is a complex villain. The man has held the Earth hostage, by threatening to manipulate the Earth's magnetic field with his powers, yet was able to secure a safe place to live for his people for a certain amount of time. He's not really a monster(Like the Red Skull), but someone that has known what it means to be a victim, and doesn't want anyone else like him to feel that. It's just tragic how these sincere motivations and feelings have led him to become, many times over the comics, to be very much like the people that hurt him so long ago. I think it takes a person with a great deal of empathy and imagination to appreciate Magneto's past, his motivations, and his vision.

Favorite Characters:

1. Batman(comics)
2. Wolverine(comics)
3. Silver Surfer(comics)
4. Thor(comics)
5. GL John Stewart(comics)


----------



## imaginaryrobot

That was hard to just pick five favorites. 4 and 5 are current obsessions so I don't know how accurate they are overall.

1. Edward from Edward Scissorhands








2. Forrest Gump (and Lieutenant Dan is pretty awesome too)








3. Rory from Gilmore Girls








4. Nick Andopolis from Freaks and Geeks








5. Mr. Burns from The Simpsons


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

@_imaginaryrobot_: I'm guessing an IF of some kind, with the occasional Machiavellian / megalomaniacal mood.

Doctor Who:









Max the hyperkinetic sociopathic lagomorph:


















Hercule Poirot:









Professor Gervase Fen: Temperament


----------



## honoshikun

@Cosmic Hobo I'd guess NF of some sort, you probably have an eccentric personality.

1. Fry from Futurama








2. Trent Lane from Daria








3. Marceline/Marshall Lee from Adventure Time








4. Roxy from New York Minute








5. Kathleen Kelly from You've Got Mail


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

honoshikun said:


> @_Cosmic Hobo_ I'd guess NF of some sort, you probably have an eccentric personality.


NF, eh? Interesting - I'm probably ENTP, but half the time I think I've an ENFP with well developed Ti and under developed Fi.


----------



## Das Brechen

1. Dominic Toretto









2. Aoshi Shinimori









3. Gideon Graves









4. Hawkman









5. Canderous Ordo


----------



## RiseAgainst55

Das Brechen, your five fictional characters make you seem like an INTP
Here are mine
1. Holden Caulfield; Catcher in the Rye (no pic available)
2. Charlie; Perks of Being a Wallflower
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRMARqr4NVeXsYsDcCgVj8mOcima3uvagr4TkYHc5rCMBSRq2FE
3. Jade West; Victorious
http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb.../9/94/Jade_West_PA.jpg/250px-Jade_West_PA.jpg
4. Thalia Grace; Percy Jackson & the Olympians (no pic available)
5. Shawn Hunter; Boy Meets World
http://d39ya49a1fwv14.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/shawn-hunter-239x300.jpg


----------



## SuperDevastation

susank56 you're fictional character list makes you seem either ISXP or IXXP.


Junie B - Junie B. Jones









Edward Elric - Fullmetal Alchemist









Renge Miyauchi - Non Non Biyori









Noctis Lucis Caelum - FF13 Versus









Kakashi Hatake - Naruto


----------



## alexibaka

imaginaryrobot said:


> that was hard to just pick five favorites. 4 and 5 are current obsessions so i don't know how accurate they are overall.
> 
> 1. Edward from edward scissorhands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Forrest gump (and lieutenant dan is pretty awesome too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Rory from gilmore girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Nick andopolis from freaks and geeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Mr. Burns from the simpsons



freaks and geeks!!!


----------



## Tranquility

Barney Stinson (HIMYM), Light Yagami (Death Note), Ender Wiggin ( Ender's Game book), Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter books), Methuselah (Redwall books)


----------



## disguise

*1)* Juno from the movie Juno (surprise)
* *














*2)* BBC's Sherlock Holms
* *














*3)* Dr Gregory House from his series
* *














*4)* Augustus Waters from John Green's _The Fault in Our Stars_
* *














*5)* Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter (I see that she is the favorite of a lot of people here)
* *















Basically I like characters that are a bit quirky and different. I might be making my type too obvious.


----------



## Loupgaroux

chicklit said:


> Peter and Katherine are obvious ENTPs, but I'm not too sure about April, she could be anything - INTP, INFP, INTJ or ISFP? Don't know about the other two, but from those three I'd type you as an ENTP.


ENTP huh. Flattering, but I'm an ISFP. :wink:
I have noticed many of my favourite characters are ENTPs (I have a love for snarky narcissists). Newton Geiszler is very, very much an ENTP in my opinion. 
I'm not too sure about April either. And Sylar I have no clue other than Enneagram-wise he screams 3w4 to me.


----------



## MagritteGaras

@disguise: XNTP
(Otherwise INFP, but I'm banking on the fact that I've seen most of your characters typed as XNTP at some point or another XD)


----------



## ElectricCat

Can I use anime characters? If so. 
1- Killua Zoldyck
2- Roronoa Zoro
3- Gaara 
4- Trafalgar Law.
5- *L*


----------



## Satan Claus

1. Tiffany from Silver linings playbook









2. Janis Ian from Mean girls









3. Sideshow Bob from The Simpsons









4. The Joker from Dark Knight









5. Olaf from Frozen


----------



## JTHearts

Satan Claus: INTP

1. Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)








2. Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)

I don't think there's a picture of him

3. Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)








4. Cal Trask (East of Eden)








5. Linton Heathcliff (Wuthering Heights)









Wow all my favorite characters are male :tongue:


----------



## chicklit

john.thomas said:


> 2. Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)
> 
> I don't think there's a picture of him











There is actually. roud: You should watch the movie, it's been directed by the author.
Don't know Cal and Linton, but they all seem like feelers to me. Charlie is most definitely an INFP, Huckleberry Finn and ISFP and Forrest an xSFx? Those combined, I'd type you as an ISFP.



Satan Claus said:


> 1. Tiffany from Silver linings playbook
> 
> View attachment 95095
> 
> 
> 2. Janis Ian from Mean girls
> 
> View attachment 95096
> 
> 
> 3. Sideshow Bob from The Simpsons
> 
> View attachment 95097
> 
> 
> 4. The Joker from Dark Knight
> 
> View attachment 95098
> 
> 
> 5. Olaf from Frozen
> 
> View attachment 95099


They all scream ENTP to me, maybe not Olaf though.


----------



## Satan Claus

chicklit said:


> They all scream ENTP to me, maybe not Olaf though.


Tiffany I'm sure is an ENFJ and Olaf seems like an ESFP to me.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

@Satan Claus:ENTx

Five of my favourite characters in no particular order:
1. Mr Gold/Rumpelstiltskin from ''Once upon a time''
2. Matilda Wormwood from ''Matilda''
3. Temperance Brennan from ''Bones''
4. Light Yagami from ''Death Note''
5. Aragorn from ''Lord of the rings''.


----------



## chicklit

Satan Claus said:


> Tiffany I'm sure is an ENFJ and Olaf seems like an ESFP to me.


Yeah probably, it was just my overall perception. Never really thought about him, but ESFP seems to be the best fit.


----------



## Mammon

All anime though.

1. Kanako Urashima









2. Yuno Gasai









3. Koyomi Araragi









4. Hidenori Tabata









5. Ekaterina Kurae


----------



## MagritteGaras

@Merihim, I'm not familiar with your characters, so this could be way off  IXXJ, maybe IXFJ?


----------



## g_w

Mereallysmart said:


> Okay, this'll be fun.
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Make a list of five fictional characters that you consider your alter-ego/that you can really relate to in some way. (They can be from books, TV shows, movies, plays, etc.)
> 2. Include a picture of each character and what book/show/movie they're from! Make sure to hide any evidence of your MBTI type in your post.
> 3. Before you post your own list, guess the type of the person who posted before you based on who they've listed. No cheating!


Lord Peter Wimsey (Dorothy L. Sayers mysteries)







Reepicheep (Chronicles of Narnia)







Allan Quatermain (King Solomon's Mines)







Tock (The Phantom Tollbooth)







Jame Retief (Retief of the CDT)


----------



## SoulRefugee

Mereallysmart said:


> Okay, this'll be fun.
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Make a list of five fictional characters that you consider your alter-ego/that you can really relate to in some way. (They can be from books, TV shows, movies, plays, etc.)
> 2. Include a picture of each character and what book/show/movie they're from! Make sure to hide any evidence of your MBTI type in your post.
> 3. Before you post your own list, guess the type of the person who posted before you based on who they've listed. No cheating!


This looks fun, lets see the poster above strikes me as a INTX

Here are mine


Commander Shepard(in the middle) from Mass Effect Series









Raylan Givens from Justified









Ling Yao from Full Metal Alchemist










Maverick from Top Gun










The Boss/Protagonist(to the left) from Saints Row Series







Just noticed this was a parody of George Washington crossing the Delaware River haha


Wow I just realized all the people I've picked have to do with something violent lol.


----------



## sceptical mystic

SoulRefugee said:


> Here are mine


Uhmm, perhaps ESTJ? 

Mine:







Tigress (from Kung Fu Panda)







Milo (from Atlantis)







Sokka (from Avatar - the Last Airbender)







Slevin Kelevra (from Lucky Number Slevin)







Ashitaka (from Princess Mononoke)


----------



## SoulRefugee

sceptical mystic said:


> Uhmm, perhaps ESTJ? )


Interesting, I'm curious how you got ESTJ? I'm an XSTP by the way .


----------



## sceptical mystic

SoulRefugee said:


> Interesting, I'm curious how you got ESTJ? I'm an XSTP by the way .


Easily explained:

1. I'm genuinely bad/inexperienced at typing people
2. I don't know most of the characters you chose. I only know Ling Yao (but don't remember much about him), and Commander Shepard... except in the game you can choose your own answers, so his personality as I know him is sort of a reflex of mine.

But all the characters you've chosen had a "leader" feel to them, IMHO, which made me infer you're probably a "leader" type. Hence something along the line of an ESTJ.

That was my reasoning, but as I said, I have nil experience at typing others and I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to types.


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm




----------



## stentorious_paroxysm

sceptical mystic said:


> Uhmm, perhaps ESTJ?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> View attachment 95276
> Tigress (from Kung Fu Panda)
> 
> View attachment 95277
> Milo (from Atlantis)
> 
> View attachment 95278
> Sokka (from Avatar - the Last Airbender)
> 
> View attachment 95279
> Slevin Kelevra (from Lucky Number Slevin)
> 
> View attachment 95280
> Ashitaka (from Princess Mononoke)


 I only know Tigress and Ashitaka.

Tigress is strong, bold, overachieving, fearless. Not very sociable.
Ashitaka is very stern and determined to his goal, but he is also a very curious person by nature.

INTP?


----------



## kwarling

@amuklewicz ENXP, but possibly ENTP, or just NTP.


----------



## MagritteGaras

@amuklewicz- ENTP. (If not, ENFP)
Q and Aang are the best.


----------



## Tzara

TGW said:


> Nice. Very close, I'm actually an ENTP. Piggy is obviously an INTP, btw. I don't know how you get feeler from him, but whatever.


Piggy is an INTP, but if you are capable of liking piggy so much to put him in your top 5 :kitteh: that makes you more F.


----------



## Tzara

SoulRefugee said:


> Not that Shepard, the Spectre Commander of the Normandy from Mass Effect, not Call of Duty.


lol my bad  too many shepards around


----------



## Protagoras

@amuklewicz ENTP. Identifying yourself with Q rules out all introverted and most sensor types already, and your other characters (in so far as I know them) only strengthen the case for ENTP.



MagritteGaras said:


> INXX? I'm leaning towards INTP, but I may be way off. You chose your characters well!


Yes, that is correct. I am an INTP. What gave it away? :tongue:

Also, thank you. I chose my characters carefully, so it is nice to hear that someone thinks I chose them well.


----------



## Tzara

Protagoras said:


> Haha, I am sorry, but I am neither of those types!


But But But! you must be! you are not an ISTP, because you read books lol  you are not an INTP or an INTJ because you well, ill explain it in a second (ill write *(B)* to the explanation)



Protagoras said:


> But that is a good, stoic way to respond. :O


I hear that word a lot from INTs, stoic is not a good thing when it comes without thinking. Samsa never really questions why he is an insect, now I understand its symbolism but it really really *bugs* me :tongue:



Protagoras said:


> Anyway, I don't think he just accepts what life throws at him; in fact, he spends a lot of time getting his family to accept him.


Well thats accepting what life throws at him. He accepts what life throws at him and tries to make his family accept it too. He could instead get up and think how to reverse this.



Protagoras said:


> And yet, oddly enough, it are the ENTPs who seem to be the most likely to reject something on the basis of its being not factually believable. I never get that! :laughing:


*(B)* thats a solid reason.



Protagoras said:


> I haven't read any Dostoevsky. Is Raskolnikov a lot like Gregor Samsa then?


nothing like it, but they are generally well liked characters by people who love literature. 



MagritteGaras said:


> Edit: I love Dostoevsky's work  Interesting, why do you dislike Raskolnikov?


Raskolnikov is a brilliantly written character, He starts off good but as the depression takes over, you feel the depression too. Raskolnikov shifted my mood so much I felt very hateful against him while reading it. Also the 700 pages of a badly lit, cramped room with a bed nearly touching the inwardly opened door had a huge effect too. 

To me it just sounds a bit lazy yet effective for Dostoevsky to unnecessarily write that long about a room or Raskolnikov. The book should have ended at page 400 when we had enough of the depression. Anyhow, I dont very much like Dostoevsky, because he fails to mention the real problems of his time, he stumbles on the problems of the poor people while the real solution waits in the top end of aristocracy. Also why I love Gogol, he seems to be able to address the problems correctly, his literature seems to hit the *spot* for me :happy:

@amuklewicz thats a very nerdy way of saying, Hey! I AM AN ENTP!


----------



## Protagoras

Tzara said:


> But But But! you must be! you are not an ISTP, because you read books lol  you are not an INTP or an INTJ because you well, ill explain it in a second (ill write *(B)* to the explanation)


Sorry, but I really am an INTP. xD




Tzara said:


> I hear that word a lot from INTs, stoic is not a good thing when it comes without thinking. Samsa never really questions why he is an insect, now I understand its symbolism but it really really *bugs* me :tongue:


Actually, that is the way a real stoic should respond and it has everything to do with thinking as it is understood in the stoic tradition. Now, I am not saying that Samsa is a typical stoic (he is still too passionate for that), but I am saying that this was a stoic response of him. A stoic would say that Samsa's bodily form apparently was beyond his control in that instance, and that freaking out would not be proper nor helpful to him. 

Accepting what is the case is the first step to becoming a stoic; accepting that certain things will be the case regardless of your actions is the next step, and understanding that you are ultimately only the master of your responses/attitudes towards things that necessarily happen is properly stoic. So, a stoic would argue that your choice to freak out is a choice to act irrational and let yourself being carried away by your passions, whereas these passions will not change the situation you are in.



Tzara said:


> Well thats accepting what life throws at him. He accepts what life throws at him and tries to make his family accept it too. He could instead get up and think how to reverse this.


Well, he does not accept the way people treat him, he does not accept that he has lost his job or that he cannot send his sister to the conservatory, etc. That is _not_ to say that he does not adapt to his new circumstances and that he does not learn to live with the inevitable; namely that his family is better off without him and that he has lost his reasons to live, but it does mean that he strives towards goals contrary to what life has given him. Your issue seems to be that he does not strive towards the same goals as you would strive towards in his situation, but that seems to be a different sort of complaint. To not see his struggle, however, is to not understand his character. So, I strongly disagree with you on this point.




Tzara said:


> *(B)* thats a solid reason.


No, it is not a good reason not to type me as an INTP. Ti-dominants are concerned with their subjective logic. They do not necessarily care about factual accuracy or realism, and if the facts are contrary to their subjective logic, they are happy to trivialize or ignore the facts. Actually, many famous INTPs, for example Einstein and Kant, are known for their dismissal of the established scientific facts and philosophical dogma's of their time. Kant simply went beyond the sharp rationalism-empiricism distinction of his time to arrive at his own system and Einstein was willing to jeopardize the laws of Newtonian mechanics, heralded as the universal physical laws of the cosmos, in favor of his own theories of relativity. *(B)* is a good reason not to type me as an INTJ though, since Te-users would be concerned with the established 'objective' facts and with realism.

Sorry to disagree with you on almost every point apart from me not being a INTJ for reason *(B)*. I just see things very differently, I guess.


----------



## piscesfish

There's not really anyone above me for me to type 

--_In no particular order_--
1. Rory Williams - Doctor Who









2. Queen Elsa - Frozen









3. Spike - Buffy the Vampire Slayer









4. Andrew Wells (Season 7 only) - Buffy the Vampire Slayer









5. Daniel Faraday - Lost


----------



## Tzara

@piscesfish

Queen Elsa - Frozen = 1) INFx GenZ or 2) INTx GenX :kitteh:

*INFP*


----------



## dulcinea

@piscesfish
INFJ you even have the INFJ GIFt

Rory also, as well as clara from Doctor Who

the main character of Psych

Andy from Parks and Recreation

Watson from Sherlock


----------



## piscesfish

dulcinea said:


> @piscesfish
> INFJ you even have the INFJ GIFt


What's the INFJ GIFt?

You got my type right, though! X3


----------



## dulcinea

piscesfish said:


> What's the INFJ GIFt?
> 
> You got my type right, though! X3


you know.....










prolly not the best example haha, ever notice how the INFJ forums are so....Animated?


----------



## piscesfish

Haha, got it! If a picture's worth a thousand words, then a gif's worth a thousand pictures


----------



## MagritteGaras

Protagoras said:


> Yes, that is correct. I am an INTP. What gave it away? :tongue:
> Also, thank you. I chose my characters carefully, so it is nice to hear that someone thinks I chose them well.


Success! 
And you're welcome. Hmm, I've always thought of Prometheus as an Ne-user, probably XNTP, so I figured you use Ne as well.
I'm not familiar with Nagisa, so I looked him up and he struck me as INXX. Same for Ishmael and Samsa.


----------



## O_o

The... person before me with the pictures has been guessed so, uh

1: .....
2:... um
3:... . . ...
4:....
5: ... *gasp!*... wait nvm

I cant think of any characters that I've seen on TV which reminded me of myself. Characters which I admired, yes. But not related.
Oh WOE is mE.


----------



## spiderfrommars

All right, @O_o, I'll type you as ESTJ. Clearly, the fact you can't find any characters to relate to speaks to inferior Fi! :tongue: 

Here are mine.

1. Stalker from Stalker


* *











2. Freddie Trumper from Chess


* *











3. Graham Dalton from Sex, Lies and Videotape


* *











4. George from Sunday in the Park with George


* *











5. Virginia Lewis from The 10th Kingdom


* *











 Since I'm pretty sure all of them have different types, I'm very interested how people will respond.


----------



## Fievel

INFX at the very least @spiderfrommars. 

I'll start with the obvious one:









Fievel Mousekewitz from _An American Tail_









Balto from.....well _Balto_


* *








Cornfed Pig from _Duckman_





* *








Sir Thomas More* from _the Tudors_
*Technically not fictional, but still a dramatized portrait of a historical figure - ie close enough!





* *








Rhett Butler - at least portrayed by Clark Gabble from _Gone with the Wind_


----------



## TGW

Tzara said:


> Piggy is an INTP, but if you are capable of liking piggy so much to put him in your top 5 :kitteh: that makes you more F.


That's flawed logic since I only put him on there because I couldn't think of a fifth character and remembered relating most to Piggy out of the whole cast of LotF. Well, that's why you're wrong. But it's actually flawed logic just because you don't have to be a feeler to like a fictional character life Piggy. Why would you think that would be, though?


----------



## MagritteGaras

@spiderfrommars, I'm not familiar with your characters, but INFJ if you're playing off the INFJ gif idea by posting INFJ videos 
@Peguy, INFJ based on More from _The Tudors_ and the fact that Balto is probably one of the most INFJ movies of all time XD Also, Fievel is awesome.


----------



## spiderfrommars

Peguy said:


> INFX at the very least


Thanks!  Can I ask why? (You're right, but I am curious to hear your reasoning/reaction to the characters.)



MagritteGaras said:


> I'm not familiar with your characters, but INFJ if you're playing off the INFJ gif idea by posting INFJ videos


 :laughing: I looked for gifs, but couldn't find good ones of most of the characters. I actually included videos because I was pretty sure people wouldn't recognize some of them.

Oh, well, I can't resist!


----------



## Seaside

Here are five characters I can relate to.

Ella








Sophie








Elinor








Ramona








Luna


----------



## Fievel

spiderfrommars said:


> Thanks!  Can I ask why? (You're right, but I am curious to hear your reasoning/reaction to the characters.)


Intuitive hunch to be honest, it just seem the characters you presented a certain gentle vibe to them that I usually notice among INFXs. Sorry for being vague.


----------



## MagritteGaras

I love this thread. XD
@Seaside, XNFP?


----------



## Seaside

MagritteGaras said:


> I love this thread. XD
> @Seaside, XNFP?


yep


----------



## Queen Of Shandanda

1. Enjolras, _Les misérables_
2. Daenerys Targaryen, _Game of Thrones_
3. Ron Weasley, _Harry Potter_
4. Peeta Mellark, _Hunger Games_
5. Aang, _The last airbender_


----------



## Seaside

I didn't get to guess on anyone… so Queen of Shandanda I guess ESFP or ENFP?


----------



## MagritteGaras

@Queen Of Shandanda, ENFP? (If not, ESFP)


----------



## Queen Of Shandanda

You got it people ! ENFP all the way ~~~


----------



## Wintercat

ONLY five? :tongue: I have so many it's hard to limit it to five.

1. Sansa Stark (duh)










2. Princess Aurora










3. Snow White










3. Bran Stark










5. Sara Crewe










If I could add Lena Kaligaris and Pocahontas I would.:kitteh: but this is about favorite, not "ones I relate to". Though I also relate to Sansa and Aurora. And Nightcrawler is my favorite hero ever.


----------



## Tzara

@Wintercat
oh god the horror.
ISFJ. very very xSFJ.


----------



## Wintercat

Tzara said:


> @_Wintercat_
> oh god the horror.
> ISFJ. very very xSFJ.


If only!
Nope, total ISFP. I don't think any of them are ISFJs either, though the Nurturers are obviously awesome :kitteh:


----------



## Tzara

Wintercat said:


> I don't think any of them are ISFJs either, though the Nurturers are* obliviously *awesome :kitteh:


They may not be, but relating to them is different than being them. 

Also, fixed that for you.


----------



## MagritteGaras

Wintercat said:


> ONLY five? :tongue: I have so many it's hard to limit it to five.


Love Sansa! 
I want to say ISFX. I feel like you might use Ni, so I'm going to go with ISFP.


----------



## Wintercat

Tzara said:


> They may not be, but relating to them is different than being them.
> 
> Also, fixed that for you.


I agree, they're not even aware of their own awesomness! It just makes them all the cooler.


----------



## Wintercat

MagritteGaras said:


> Love Sansa!
> I want to say ISFX. I feel like you might use Ni, so I'm going to go with ISFP.


And you'd be right :kitteh:


----------



## -Alpha-

1. Batman

2. Dr. Gregory House

3. Ender Wiggin 

4. Darth Vader

5. Matilda


----------



## MagritteGaras

@DarthAlpha
Haha, I chose Ender as well  INXJ, probably INTJ.
Your characters are excellent!


----------



## Seaside

Darth Alpha said:


> 1. Batman
> 
> 2. Dr. Gregory House
> 
> 3. Ender Wiggin
> 
> 4. Darth Vader
> 
> 5. Matilda


INTJ? I love darth vader. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HBIC

All right, let's play:

*Alex Munday* (_Charlie's Angels_)


































*Blair Waldorf *(Gossip Girl)


























































*Regina George* (_Mean Girls_)


























































*Miranda Priesly* (_The Devil Wears Prada_)


















































*Edna Mode* (_The Incredibles_)


----------



## Laxgort

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> All right, let's play:
> 
> *Alex Munday* (_Charlie's Angels_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blair Waldorf *(Gossip Girl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regina George* (_Mean Girls_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miranda Priesly* (_The Devil Wears Prada_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edna Mode* (_The Incredibles_)


Maybe INTJ? Or INFP, I think. I love Edna xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## an absurd man

determined, adventurous, and independent characters -> ISTP?

(see previous post for mine)


----------



## gross porcelain

@an absurd man I get ExTP vibes ? ENTP ?


----------



## vintage stardust

@an absurd man, infp! pretty close since I score low on f. 

I didn't realize it had to be relatable characters, I would have chosen a bit differently...I swear I'm not a cannibal serial killer goshdarnit. He's just such an awesome character ;P


----------



## an absurd man

lavendersparrow said:


> @_an absurd man_, infp! pretty close since I score low on f.
> 
> I didn't realize it had to be relatable characters, I would have chosen a bit differently...I swear I'm not a cannibal serial killer goshdarnit. He's just such an awesome character ;P


doh

Yea, Hannibal really threw me off INFP, and Gandalf to a lesser extent :laughing:



gross porcelain said:


> @_an absurd man_ I get ExTP vibes ? ENTP ?


Maybe... probably not... not what I usually type myself as


----------



## WickerDeer

Pabuterasu said:


> INFP?
> *mine are above*


Thanks for participating. I have to say that I'm twice your age, but I have watched some of the Airbender cartoons and I find them super enjoyable. When I was kid, the closest thing to that kind of fantasy was Captain Planet.

I like those characters also. 

And I can see how an INFP would really enjoy the self-depreciating humor of the characters you chose. Their style keeps harmony by diffusing hostility without offending...and also brings some fun and humor to stressful situations. They remind me of myself as well, and I always test between ENFP and INFP.


----------



## Omnidexterity

I don't see anyone who needs me to guess their types, so I guess I'll go.

*​Dun lookit my type. ;~;*

In no particular order:

1. Twilight Sparkle from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_







2. Tobias Eaton from _Divergent _(I refuse to provide an image for book characters. No movies. >.<)

3. Matilda Wormwood from _Matilda_

4. Ender Wiggin from _Ender's Game_

5. Peter Parker/Spider-Man (from just about everything. I trust you don't need an image).


----------



## Pabuterasu

Intp.


----------



## Omnidexterity

Pabuterasu said:


> Intp.


Keep trying.


----------



## Pabuterasu

Omnidexterity said:


> Keep trying.


INTJ it is. :tongue:


----------



## Omnidexterity

Pabuterasu said:


> INTJ it is. :tongue:












I consider myself an INTX, but obviously two halves of a whole are just fine.

Well, you know. Other than just "INTJ," of course. XD


----------



## GundamChao

*Don't look at my type to the left of this message, under my username, above my progress bar!

But seriously, don't do it.*


1) Rover "Unknown Cat" from Animal Crossing










2) Kaworu Nagisa from Evangelion (large figure in pic)










3) Gatomon from Digimon










4) Batman from DC Comics










5) Rocket Raccoon from Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Omnidexterity

INFP, perchance?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

In no particular order...

1.) Dr. Kenzo Tenma, Monster









2.) Zaheer, The Legend of Korra









3.) Magus, Chrono Trigger









4.) Iroh, Avatar: The Last Airbender









5.) Taichi Keaton, Master Keaton


----------



## Nymeria22

Dunno... INFJ?

1. Brandon Stark (ASOIAF)
2. Fred Weasley (Harry Potter)
3. Harry Potter
4. Sherlock Holmes
5. The Doctor


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

@Nymeria22 , hmm, looks like a perceiver with that many tricksters... Books, I'm going to go with introverted, sorry. and a sensor. ISxP?

1 Moloch von Zinzer (Girl Genius, webcomic)








2 Craig Owens (Doctor Who)








3 Harry Dresden (Dresden files, books)








4 Haymitch (Hunger games)








5 Alberich (Tatort Muenster)








I know that some of these are obscure, but it was hard enough to find relatable fictional characters...


----------



## Straystuff

@stultum Ixtp, maybe a sensor? If you are like your fav characters that is


----------



## Retsu

Why didn't you post any characters of your own? 
To the above guy, ISTP. The Hunger Games guy looks pretty damn P, though the woman did throw me off.

Anyway.
1. Seven of Nine, Star Trek Voyager









2. Soi Fon, Bleach









3. Oerba Yun Fang, Final Fantasy XIII









4. Aqua, Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep









5. Saul Berenson, Homeland


----------



## God

@Restu

ISTJ?
Maybe with elevated extroversion levels. 




1. Will Graham from the TV show Hannibal. 
2. Patrick Jane from The Mentalist. 
3. Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG-1. 
4. Sherlock Holmes. 
5. Rust Cohle from True Detective.


----------



## Straystuff

How about me? 

1) Bobby Singer









2) Galadriel









3) Lorelai Gilmore









4) Himura Kenshin









5) Morgana Pendragon


----------



## God

@Straystuff

ISFJ?
ISFP?
Some serious sensing and judging vibes. 
The introversion/extroversion is a bit tricky.


----------



## Kitsune Love

@AmandaLee I don't know about Lisbeth or Ellen but they seem very xTJ to me. I'm guessing maybe ENTJ?

As for my top 5 relatable characters (_in no particular order_):

*Allison Argent from Teen wolf*









*Elizabeth from Pride and Prejudice *









*Riza Hawkeye from Full Metal Alchemist*









*Rena Ryuugu from Higurashi*









*Elsa from Frozen*


----------



## AmandaLee

Nightstorm said:


> @AmandaLee I don't know about Lisbeth or Ellen but they seem very xTJ to me. I'm guessing maybe ENTJ?


I'm INTJ. 

Lisbeth has been typed as ISTP and INTJ with good evidence to support both although I think ISTP is a bit closer. Ellen Ripley is def. INTJ.


----------



## Trenchary

No use! No one would know most of mine


----------



## Noir

Nightstorm said:


> @AmandaLee I don't know about Lisbeth or Ellen but they seem very xTJ to me. I'm guessing maybe ENTJ?
> 
> As for my top 5 relatable characters (_in no particular order_):
> 
> *Allison Argent from Teen wolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elizabeth from Pride and Prejudice *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Riza Hawkeye from Full Metal Alchemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rena Ryuugu from Higurashi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elsa from Frozen*


It's a wild guess, but xNTJ? From what I can tell, these women have strong characters. Maybe INTJ?


----------



## Noir

Ginko (Mushishi)







Roy Mustang (FMA)







Raskolnikov (Crime and Punishment)







Cohle Rust (True Detective)







Edward Elric


----------



## Adena

HGM said:


> Ginko (Mushishi)
> View attachment 184010
> 
> Roy Mustang (FMA)
> View attachment 184018
> 
> Raskolnikov (Crime and Punishment)
> View attachment 184026
> 
> Cohle Rust (True Detective)
> View attachment 184034
> 
> Edward Elric
> View attachment 184058


I don't know any of this characters, b ut I searched them all online and I'd say you're an INXX, maybe INTX.

I posted on this thread here before so I'll just quote myself:


JudyBoBudy said:


> *Lana Winters* (from American Horror Story: Asylum, and yes pretty much any other character Sarah Paulson portrays.
> View attachment 179058
> 
> *Regina Mills/the Evil Queen* from Once Upon a Time
> View attachment 179066
> 
> *Cosima Niehaus* from Orphan Black
> View attachment 179074
> 
> *Elsa from* Frozen
> View attachment 179082
> 
> *Alex Vause* from Orange is the new Black
> View attachment 179090
> 
> 
> I like the strong women!


I want to see what type I get now!


----------



## Kitsune Love

@AmandaLee INTJ, nice. I should have been able to pick up on Lisbeths type. She has a very INTJ face, very fierce/aggressive. 
@HGM Nice try, INTJ's are badass and I love them but I'm an INFJ roud:


----------



## Worriedfunction

The ranking is not from most favourite, it's arbitrary as they occur to me.

1)Ben Jago from Othello as portrayed by Christopher Eccleston:






I couldn't find a video where the racial slur's aren't muted out, (although they let '******' slip), but it's not important, he's not a decent character but I find his portrayal here really interesting.

2) Chihiro from Spirited Away










3) Death from Terry Pratchett's Discworld










4) Hannibal Lector as portrayed by Brian Cox in Manhunter










5) Iroh from The Last Airbender










Cant be bothered to make that bigger, but it's probably been seen before.

ps: Honourable mention goes to Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Adena

@Worriedfunction getting some major Ne vibes... ENFP?
Also, if anyone wants to try mine that'll be great :kitteh:


----------



## Noir

Nightstorm said:


> @AmandaLee INTJ, nice. I should have been able to pick up on Lisbeths type. She has a very INTJ face, very fierce/aggressive.
> @HGM Nice try, INTJ's are badass and I love them but I'm an INFJ roud:


Well, that was still pretty close xD


----------



## Eikichi

@Worriedfunction : ENFP ?


Uchiha Madara from Naruto 










Guts from Berserk











Magneto from Xmen first class










Zoro from One Piece










Deadpool from Marvel










Not sure if they all are my favorite but I can easily relate to them, and in that order.


----------



## Max

Bart Simpson

Stewie Griffin

Sheldon Cooper

Tessa Altman

Cuckoo


----------



## Dawd

1. Killua Zoldyck







2. Hisoka







3. Obito







Joseph Joestar







5. MADAO (Taizou Hasegawa)













@Wontlookdown ESTP?


----------



## Ummon

^IXTP?

Pictures are not uploading for me, so here we go: names! 

Ender Wiggin from Ender's Game
Achilles from the Iliad
Iroh from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Jay Gatsby from The Great Gatsby
Alexei Karamazov from The Brothers Karamazov


----------



## Ummon

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

^INFP, perhaps?

These are the ones I relate to the most. 

1. *Michael Corleone * from _The Godfather_

2. TIE: *Haymitch Abernathy* from _The Hunger Games_ and *Mr. Darcy* from _Pride and Prejudice_

3. *Severus Snape* from _Harry Potter_

4. *Tyrion Lannister* from _Game of Thrones_

5. *Gandalf* from _Lord of the Rings_

That's technically six, but no fucks given.


----------



## missjayjay

INTJ? or INTP?


1.*Andy Dwyer* from "Parks and Recreation" He's the cutest thing ever, I love him









2. TIE: 
*Sam-*








*Dean-*








both from "Super Natural"

3. *Dr. Spencer Reid* from "Criminal Minds"









4. *Derek Morgan* from Criminal Minds"










5. *Penelope Garcia* from "Criminal Minds"


----------



## an absurd man

xNFP

Tyler Durden, Fight Club









Petyr Baelish, Game of Thrones/ASOIAF









Tommy Shelby, Peaky Blinders









James T. Kirk, Star Trek TOS









Aragorn, LOTR


----------



## Bel Esprit

All very different characters...so i'll guess INFJ.

Edit: Too late...

ESTX









Jesse Eisenberg, mostly as James in Adventureland but his usual demeanor is similar to mine.








Darlene - Roseanne, although meat does not stink unless it's rotten.








Castiel from Supernatural








George Lass - Dead Like Me








I relate to Amber Tamblyn as well as most of the character's she's played.


----------



## moske

INFx

*

Walter White from Breaking Bad

Dana Scully from The X-Files

Frank Black from Millennium

Stewie Griffin from The Family Guy

George from Seinfeld


----------



## kannbrown

I"m going to guess INTJ

Mine: 








Castiel from Supernatural








Stiles Stilinksi from Teen Wolf









Spock- Star Trek









Bruce Banner

Abby from NCIS


----------



## Courtalort

@kannbrown

Ok I'm going to say for sure introvert based on these, I'm also going to say thinker. I don't know about teen wolf or NCIS, Spock and Banner are N's, INTJ and INTP respectively. Cas is ISTJ. Sooooooo I'm going to hazard a guess and say INTx?


Ok for me:
Tyrion Lannister:









JD:









Loki:









Glenn:









Hook:


----------



## Windblownhair

1. Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG-1









2. Anne Shirley from the Anne of Green Gables series









3. Richard Merrill from Mairelon the Magician/Magician's Ward by Patricia C. Wrede


4.Elizabeth Bennet from Pride and Prejudice









5. Henry David Thoreau, especially how he was written in The Night Thoreau Spent in Jail









Bonus Round: my ultimate dream guy is the Eleventh Doctor from Doctor Who


----------



## chicklit

@CourtneyJD ENTP, maybe ENFP. I'll stick with ENTP. @Windblownhair ISFJ.


* *




I'm so indecisive. :blushed:

Sansa Stark (Game of Thrones)









Karen Jackson (Shameless US)









Connor Walsh (How To Get Away With Murder)









+ (not fictional, but)

Marie Antoinette









Lord Alfred Douglas


----------



## Windblownhair

@kannbrown INTJ @chicklit ESTJ or ENTJ


----------



## chicklit

Windblownhair said:


> ESTJ or ENTJ


Just out of curiosity - what makes you think that? :kitteh:


----------



## Windblownhair

chicklit said:


> Just out of curiosity - what makes you think that? :kitteh:


*E:* E because the first gif felt introverted, based on delivery, but the following 4 all seemed extroverted. 

*S or N:* Marie Antoinette's lifestyle/interests pushed me toward S, as did Lord Alfred Douglas', but I don't know the other 3 characters enough to commit one way or the other. 

*T:* There was a certain ruthlessness/emotionlessness to the first 3 gifs that made me pick T over F. 

*J:* J was the biggest shot in the dark, but I ran with the decisiveness of the 2nd gif.


----------



## The Chameleon

I'm gonna do this again with all different characters. 

1. Rayon (Dallas Buyers Club)









2. Hester the Molester (A Prayer for Owen Meany)

3. Makishima Yuusuke (Yowamushi Pedal)









4. Kelpy G (Spongebob)









5. Naoto Shirogane (Persona 4)


----------



## StellarSkies

The Chameleon said:


> I'm gonna do this again with all different characters.
> 
> 1. Rayon (Dallas Buyers Club)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Hester the Molester (A Prayer for Owen Meany)
> 
> 3. Makishima Yuusuke (Yowamushi Pedal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Kelpy G (Spongebob)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Naoto Shirogane (Persona 4)


It's a shame I can already see your MBTI type. Though, based upon Squidward and Rayon alone, I would have assumed Thinker. Would have said ESTP when seeing Rayon, but then INTP with Squidward. Eh... I was almost right. 

1. Special Agent Dale Cooper- Twin Peaks







2. Laura Palmer- Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me







3. Rin Tezuka- Katawa Shoujo







4. Nagisa Farukawa- Clannad







5. Chandler Bing- Friends


----------



## Jadeisamoose

The Chameleon said:


> I'm gonna do this again with all different characters.


I honestly don't know anything about most of those, but xNTP? Just going off that anyway.

Here's mine:
*Vanellope Von Schweetz*







*Dean Winchester*







*Klaus Mikaelson*







*Megara*







*Spencer Hastings*








Come at me! ;D


----------



## Jadeisamoose

StellarSkies said:


> 1. Special Agent Dale Cooper- Twin Peaks
> View attachment 215698
> 
> 2. Laura Palmer- Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me
> View attachment 215706
> 
> 3. Rin Tezuka- Katawa Shoujo
> View attachment 215714
> 
> 4. Nagisa Farukawa- Clannad
> View attachment 215762
> 
> 5. Chandler Bing- Friends
> View attachment 215810


My initial response was ENFP. Some of them are a little more introverted but I'd lean towards E off of that alone.


----------



## Straystuff

I've done this before but try me again! 

Morgana Pendragon from Merlin










Bobby Singer from Supernatural










Galadriel from Tolkien's books










Charles Xavier from X-Men










Sylar from Heroes


----------



## Straystuff

@Jadeisamoose

EXTP?


----------



## The Chameleon

StellarSkies said:


> It's a shame I can already see your MBTI type. Though, based upon Squidward and Rayon alone, I would have assumed Thinker. Would have said ESTP when seeing Rayon, but then INTP with Squidward. Eh... I was almost right.
> 
> 1. Special Agent Dale Cooper- Twin Peaks
> View attachment 215698
> 
> 2. Laura Palmer- Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me
> View attachment 215706
> 
> 3. Rin Tezuka- Katawa Shoujo
> View attachment 215714
> 
> 4. Nagisa Farukawa- Clannad
> View attachment 215762
> 
> 5. Chandler Bing- Friends
> View attachment 215810


That's not Squidward, that's Kelpy G. There's a big difference. 

Also, Nagisa Furukawa is making me think IxFP?


----------



## Redhotpengy

Here's mine:

Bond









Blondie









Amy Dune (Gone Girl)









Hans Landa









Nicki Lauda (From the movie "Rush"):


----------



## Ninjaws

Based on Bond, Blondie and Landa I would say INTX.
Bond and Landa strike me as P, while Blondie strikes me more as J.

EDIT: Thinking about it, Bond is actually more of an XSTP, since he is so action oriented.


----------



## Malandro

My favourite character eh? Can I make them all from Digimon? I guess not :s

1. Tachikawa Mimi








2. Izumi Koushirou








3.








4.







(Do I even have to name these two? I got lazy and found some gifs of them instead of icons )
5.







And Riley Freeman because he's a cutie pie.


----------



## Ninjaws

They all seem spontaneous and outwardly focussed, so I'd say ES. One, three and four all act kinda crazy so I would say P P). One and four definitely act like F's, but the other ones are harder to judge. My guess would be ESxP.


----------



## Sirius Black

I guess, I want to try it too. Here's mine:

1. Bruce Wayne (Batman Trilogy)









2. Lelouch Lamperouge (Code of Geass: Lelouch Rebellion)









3. Armin Arlert (Attack On Titan)









4. Sherlock Holmes (Sherlock)









5. Joker/Jack Nicholson (Batman movie-1989)


----------



## Ninjaws

Sirius Black said:


> I guess, I want to try it too. Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Bruce Wayne (Batman Trilogy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lelouch Lamperouge (Code of Geass: Lelouch Rebellion)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Armin Arlert (Attack On Titan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Sherlock Holmes (Sherlock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Joker/Jack Nicholson (Batman movie-1989)


Hmmm..
Bruce seems like a ESFP (his mask in public that is).
Lelouche is INTJ, no question.
Armin is probably INTP.
Sherlock.. Can't decide between INTP and INTJ.
The Joker is probably ENFP (just a guess though).
Combining this is quite the task 
iNtP?


----------



## Dangerose

ESTP

Dean Winchester (Supernatural) (Jensen Ackles)
Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) (JK Rowling)
Niles Crane (Frasier) (David Hyde Pierce)
Emily Byrd Starr (Emily of New Moon) (LM Montgomery)
Clara Oswald (Doctor Who) (Jenna Coleman)

ummmmm....I guess that's five but....there are so many more that are so important to me-- however, those were the first five that sprung to mind so that's the rules so ok

Also Erik, the Phantom of the Opera (particularly in Susan Kay's Phantom)
Also Severus Snape


----------



## Laylaw

INFJ

Megara (Disney's Hercules)
Demon Eyes Kyo (Samurai Deeper KYO)
Kristoff (Frozen)
Han Solo (Star Wars)
Lara Croft (Tomb Raider)


----------



## Jenko

I didn't know anyone besides Han Solo and Lara Croft, so I'll say ISTP, possibly ESTP.

Ordered from most ''real life'' to most ''ficticious'' since we live in a society

Jim Halpert (The Office)








Patrick Jane (The Mentalist)








Willy Wonka (Yes, the lastest one)








Tyler Durden (Fight Club)








Moriarty (BBC's Sherlock)


----------



## monthlydinners

Jim is the only one I know really well, but I get an ENTP vibe. 

Here are mine:
Charlie Kelly (It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia)
Michael Scott (The Office)
Erin Hannon (The Office)
Ted Mosby (How I Met Your Mother) -- I had a really hard time deciding between him and Robin, for what it's worth!
Aranea Serket (Homestuck)

Wow, that's one hell of a group. :crazy:


----------



## Ummon

@katzulli, XNFP

@JonE, you were close!
EXTP for you?

Gonna mix up the characters since I have lots of favorites 
1. Jean-Luc Picard, _Star Trek_
2. Till Eulenspiegel
3. Jay Gatsby, _The Great Gatsby_
4. Harry Potter
5. George Smiley, _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_


----------



## Chesire Tower

ESFP?

Here's mine:

Edwina from Absolutely Fabulous
Rumplestiltskin/Mr. Gold from Once Upon a Time
Megan Draper from Mad Men
Daphney from Fraser
Gabby Soliese from Desperate Housewives
Kenneth Parcell from 30 Rock


----------



## JonE

Ummon said:


> @katzulli, XNFP
> 
> @JonE, you were close!
> EXTP for you?
> 
> Pretty much. I waver between ESTP and ENTP depending on the situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofmops

Chesire Tower said:


> ESFP?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Edwina from Absolutely Fabulous
> Rumplestiltskin/Mr. Gold from Once Upon a Time
> Megan Draper from Mad Men
> Daphney from Fraser
> Gabby Soliese from Desperate Housewives
> Kenneth Parcell from 30 Rock


ENFJ.

For Me:
Jeff Winger (Community)
Jack Donaghy (30 Rock)
Tom Haverford (Parks and Recreation)
Zapp Brannigan (Futurama, although this one is a real stretch)
The titular Bojack Horseman


----------



## IngenueFatale

I have literally no clue about any of those characters, but looked them up real fast. Leaning towards *EnTp*.



Not all necessarily my Top 5 favorite characters. But the 5 I believe might share the MOST similarities with me (in terms of personality and history), that comes to mind while trying to be as realistic and unbiased as possible (it would have been way too easy going for my favorite ones simply because I like and admire them).

1. Jenny Schecter (The L Word)









2. Effy Stonem (Skins)









3. Emilia Bryant (Franklyn)
















4. Susanna Kaysen (Girl, Interrupted)









5. Tully Makker ("Tully" by Paullina Simons)
_(I'm pretty much only putting this here because my mother more or less forced me to read this book after she read it a couple of years back, because she thought the main character was my fictional clone. After reading it, my own guess was it was only her own fucked up way of saying "sorry" without actually having to SAY it - which is a problem of hers. When I told this to some friends of mine they were intrigued and decided to read it too. And it turns out they agree with my mom that Tully's the spitting image of me, personality-wise. I can see similarities, as well, but I guess not as much as my friends and mother. I don't know. It's weird.)_


----------



## Adena

@IngenueFatale I'd say INFP!
Mines are:
Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit) 
Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
Karen Walker from Will and Grace
Dot Tattler from American Horror Story: Freakshow
Delphine Cormier, Cosima Niehaus and Alison Hendrix from Orphan Black
Elphaba Thropp from Wicked
Alex Vause from Orange Is The New Black
Princess Elsa from Frozen
Kate Beckett and Richard Castle from Castle


----------



## lackofmops

CosinusNiehaus said:


> @IngenueFatale I'd say INFP!
> Mines are:
> Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
> Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)
> Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
> Karen Walker from Will and Grace
> Dot Tattler from American Horror Story: Freakshow
> Delphine Cormier, Cosima Niehaus and Alison Hendrix from Orphan Black
> Elphaba Thropp from Wicked
> Alex Vause from Orange Is The New Black
> Princess Elsa from Frozen
> Kate Beckett and Richard Castle from Castle


Sweet mother of cupcakes you're only supposed to pick *five* characters.
Based on your extensive list I see you either as a fellow ENTJ or an ENFJ.
I've already done my characters, so someone else can just go ahead and post theirs.


----------



## Adena

lackofmops said:


> Sweet mother of cupcakes you're only supposed to pick *five* characters.
> Based on your extensive list I see you either as a fellow ENTJ or an ENFJ.
> I've already done my characters, so someone else can just go ahead and post theirs.


Haha, I know but I got bored and I figured it can't do any harm!
For you, either ENTJ or ESTP.
And I'm quoting my list from above


----------



## Acadia

Trying to keep it to one character per book, kinda tricky 

Arya Stark {Game of Thrones}
Gavroche {Les Miserables}
Rue {Hunger Games} 
Sirius Black {Harry Potter} 
The Cheshire Cat {Alice in Wonderland}


----------



## witchy_fingers

I'm going to guess that you are an INFJ.


As for myself, it unfortunately won't let me post any pictures, but you'll likely be familiar with these:

1) Bilbo Baggins from The Hobbit
2) Dorothy Zbornak from Golden Girls
3) Shaun from Shaun of the Dead
4) Shrek from Shrek
5) Katniss Everdeen from The Hunger Games


----------



## ponyjoyride

INFP? Your characters seemed introverted and most of the people here are INFPs so i guess these things combined INFP should be a safe answer.

And mine:

1. Light Yagami (Death Note)
View attachment 236402


2. Willow Rosenberg (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
View attachment 236410


3. Daenerys Targaryen (Game of Thrones)
View attachment 236418


4. Remus Lupin (Harry Potter)
View attachment 236426


5. Nah, didn't come up with a 5th character.


----------



## hyenac

ponyjoyride said:


> INFP? Your characters seemed...


Aw man, I can see your type.
Well, before I glanced up there... I thought maybe an INFJ, because those letters seem to be the common element from each character.
~~~
Let me see... who acts most like me.....?

1. Spencer Reid *(Criminal minds)*
2. L *(Death note)*
3. Haymitch Abernathy-ish. If I had been in the hunger games. *(The Hunger Games)*
4. Linus Van Pelt *(Charlie Brown/Peanuts)*
5. Klaus *(A series of unfortunate events.*


----------



## The Hatter

hyenac said:


> Aw man, I can see your type.
> Well, before I glanced up there... I thought maybe an INFJ, because those letters seem to be the common element from each character.
> ~~~
> Let me see... who acts most like me.....?
> 
> 1. Spencer Reid *(Criminal minds)*
> 2. L *(Death note)*
> 3. Haymitch Abernathy-ish. If I had been in the hunger games. *(The Hunger Games)*
> 4. Linus Van Pelt *(Charlie Brown/Peanuts)*
> 5. Klaus *(A series of unfortunate events.*


Definitely INTP.
L and Haymitch are obvious giveaways.

Mine;
1. Yin (From Darker than Black)
2. Izaya Orihara (From Durarara!) 
3. Shizuo Heiwajima (From Durarara!)
4. Near (Death Note)
5. L (Death Note)


----------



## Adena

The Hatter said:


> Definitely INTP.
> L and Haymitch are obvious giveaways.
> 
> Mine;
> 1. Yin (From Darker than Black)
> 2. Izaya Orihara (From Durarara!)
> 3. Shizuo Heiwajima (From Durarara!)
> 4. Near (Death Note)
> 5. L (Death Note)


Uhm ok maybe XNTP?

Ok so I only picked 5 this time:
Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)
Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
Karen Walker from Will and Grace
Elphaba Thropp from Wicked


----------



## emmapathy

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Ok so I only picked 5 this time:
> Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
> Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)
> Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
> Karen Walker from Will and Grace
> Elphaba Thropp from Wicked


Great choice of characters @CosinusNiehaus! INTJ or ISFJ?

Mine:
- Blair Waldorf (Gossip Girl)
- Cesare Borgias (The Borgias)
- Oberyn Martell (Game of Thrones)
- Alison Hendrix (Orphan Black)
- Lisa (Girl, Interrupted)


----------



## Adena

emmapathy said:


> Great choice of characters! INTJ or ISFJ?
> 
> Mine:
> - Blair Waldorf (Gossip Girl)
> - Cesare Borgias (The Borgias)
> - Oberyn Martell (Game of Thrones)
> - Alison Hendrix (Orphan Black)
> - Lisa (Girl, Interrupted)
> And no cheating!


Haha, INFJ! Just in between 
Hehe for you, either ESFJ or ESTP  Also, Alison Hendrix gives me life, she's amazing 
And I'm quoting my list from above:
Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)
Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
Karen Walker from Will and Grace
Elphaba Thropp from Wicked
cause i love this game


----------



## Darkbloom

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Haha, INFJ! Just in between
> Hehe for you, either ESFJ or ESTP  Also, Alison Hendrix gives me life, she's amazing
> And I'm quoting my list from above:
> Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
> Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)
> Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
> Karen Walker from Will and Grace
> Elphaba Thropp from Wicked
> cause i love this game


NFJ

Mona Vanderwaal (Pretty Little Liars)
Scarlett O'Hara (Gone with the Wind)
Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl)
Dandy Mott (American Horror Story: Freakshow)
Every character Jessica Lange played in American Horror Story,especially Elsa in Freakshow


----------



## Adena

Living dead said:


> NFJ
> 
> Mona Vanderwaal (Pretty Little Liars)
> Scarlett O'Hara (Gone with the Wind)
> Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl)
> Dandy Mott (American Horror Story: Freakshow)
> Every character Jessica Lange played in American Horror Story,especially Elsa in Freakshow


*ENFJ with strong Se*
Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)
Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
Karen Walker from Will and Grace
Elphaba Thropp from Wicked

I'm sorry I wasn't going to comment but I saw American Horror Story so I had to say something


----------



## Retsu

The middle three of those I've heard are ESFJ, so I'll guess that. Though I know damn well Elphaba isn't.  I love Karen, she's so funny. The first episode is so weird because the actress talks in her normal voice!

Megara from Hercules 
* *















Tifa Lockhart from Final Fantasy VII

* *














Soi Fon from Bleach

* *














Roz Doyle from Frasier

* *














Morrigan from Dragon Age Origins

* *


----------



## elyseoul

1. Gally (maze runner) 
2. Katniss Everdeen (Hunger Games)
3. Spock (Star Trek Series)
4. Newt (Maze Runner)
5. Jeanine Matthews or anyone in the Eurudite Faction (Divergent)


----------



## Hespera

I don't know all these characters, but I'm guessing IXTP? I'm not the best at typing... 

1. Merry and Pippin (LOTR) - they count as a pair to me 
2. Jean Valjean (Les Miserables, the book because I hate the musical) 
3. WALL*E
4. Hermione Granger (Harry Potter) 
5. Kaylee (Firefly)


----------



## Modal Soul

couldn't pick five

there's also a good chance you won't recognise all five so i'll give you 10ish to choose from

hector - troy
arya stark - game of thrones
itachi uchiha - naruto
effy stonem - skins
ellen page's character - hard candy
juno - juno
denzel's character - man on fire
dickon - secret garden
o'ren ishii - kill bill
violet - american horror story
haruhi suzumiya - melancholy of haruhi suzumiya
L - death note


----------



## olonny

Modal Soul said:


> arya stark - game of thrones
> effy stonem - skins
> juno - juno


These are the only ones I know among all the group you've just said. I'm pretty positive the three of them are T, probably Ti. 

My guess: INTJ or INTP


Now, my characters:

1. Sirius Black (Harry Potter books)
2. Buzz Lightyear (Toy story)
3. Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl) 
4. Caris Wooler (a world without end, book)
5. James 'Sawyer' Ford (Lost)




Hespera said:


> I don't know all these characters, but I'm guessing IXTP? I'm not the best at typing...
> 
> 1. Merry and Pippin (LOTR) - they count as a pair to me
> 2. Jean Valjean (Les Miserables, the book because I hate the musical)
> 3. WALL*E
> 4. Hermione Granger (Harry Potter)
> 5. Kaylee (Firefly)


I'm doing this one as well since no one has done it. Basing it on Hermione and Wall.e I'd say FJ. Probably IxFJ?


----------



## Darkbloom

Seems ESTP-ish

Mine againroud:
Mona Vanderwaal (Pretty Little Liars)
Scarlett O'Hara (Gone with the Wind)
Chuck Bass (Gossip Girl)
Dandy Mott (American Horror Story: Freakshow)
Every character Jessica Lange played in American Horror Story,especially Elsa in Freakshow
AND Bellatrix from Harry Potter,can't believe I forgot about her before haha


----------



## Retsu

I don't know any of these characters apart from Bellatrix... I'm guessing they're mostly crazy? INxP I guess.
I'll repaste mine, after going to all the effort of finding images for my characters.

Megara from Hercules 
* *















Tifa Lockhart from Final Fantasy VII

* *














Soi Fon from Bleach

* *














Roz Doyle from Frasier

* *














Morrigan from Dragon Age Origins

* *


----------



## Hespera

@olonny thanks! I'm an INFP but seem to have a thing for more FJ characters (and some NT ones I didn't list)


----------



## Adena

Retsu my girl you know XSTP DUDE

Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum








Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time (before this show went shit)








Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation








Karen Walker from Will and Grace








Elphaba Thropp from Wicked


----------



## olonny

Retsu said:


> I don't know any of these characters apart from Bellatrix... I'm guessing they're mostly crazy? INxP I guess.
> I'll repaste mine, after going to all the effort of finding images for my characters.
> 
> Megara from Hercules
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tifa Lockhart from Final Fantasy VII
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soi Fon from Bleach
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roz Doyle from Frasier
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morrigan from Dragon Age Origins
> 
> * *


Oh, I love Megara! I don't know the rest, I'm sorry. I've always thought I could relate to Megara so I'm guessing TP. Though I think she's much more introverted than me so... IxTP??


----------



## AliceKettle

I'm guessing INTP

My top five:
1. Jane Eyre from Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë
2. Christine Daaë from Andrew Lloyd Webber's The Phantom of the Opera, but only because I'm interested in a career in opera, I'm a coloratura soprano, and I'm shy.
3. Elphaba Thropp from Stephen Schwartz's musical Wicked
4. Queen Elsa from Disney's Frozen
5. Young, teenage Hercules from Disney's Hercules

1. Zelah Clarke as Jane Eyre from the 1983 BBC TV mini-series adaptation of Jane Eyre with Timothy Dalton as Mr. Edward Rochester








2. Sierra Boggess as Christine Daaé in The 25th Anniversary Edition of The Phantom of the Opera Musical with Ramin Karimloo as The Phantom









3. Idina Menzel as Elphaba Thropp in The original 2003 Wicked Broadway musical singing The Wizard and I








4. Idina Menzel as Elsa The Snow Queen singing Let it Go in Disney's Frozen








5. Roger Bart singing Go The Distance as Young Hercules From Disney's Hercules


----------



## Sharshoura

ISFP, I guess?
Well, for my list, I can't attach any images because I am new on this forum thing, so yeah you can google the characters mainly  sorry xD
1. Augustus Waters from The Fault in Our Stars. I can definitely relate to his urge to make a BIG difference and his HUGE dreams 
2. Margo Roth Spiegelman from Paper Towns. I can relate to her cheerful, happy appearance, but depth that no one thinks we have because we seem shallow! I am interesting, not as much as she is though xD
3. Jude Law in the movie The Holiday. He said he was a major weeper. A good movie, a card, a good book, anything emotionally moving can bring me tears basically.
4. Owain Yeoman who portrayed the role of Wayne Rigsby in the TV drama "The Mentalist." He was hesitant, not firm at all, kind, kinda weird or not knowing how to act, goofily smiling... That's me xD
5. Radar from Paper Towns. Although we are both extremely obssessive, he is obssessive abt technology & those stuff, while I am obssessive abt this MBTI thing and stuff like that xD
Your guesses, please ??


----------



## PrincessK

I don't know all of those characters, but I'll guess ENFJ. 

I have a lot more than 5 & don't know how to narrow it down, but here they are: 
1. Harry & Sirius Black- Harry Potter
2. Aladdin & Jasmine- Aladdin 
3. Jesse- Full House 
4. Zack- Saved By The Bell 
5. Will- The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air 
6. Rachel- FRIENDS 
7. Sean & Eric- Boy Meets World
8. Blanche & Sofia- The Golden Girls 
9. Dean- Supernatural 
10. Olivia- Law & Order SVU 
11. Hanna & Alison- Pretty Little Liars 
12. Leo- Chasing Life 
13. Fiona, Maya, & Bianca- Degrassi 
14. Alex- Wizards of Waverly Place 
15. Drake & Megan- Drake & Josh


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Definitely an FP. I'm going to say ESFP, but that's because I'm sort of cheating because I remember you from before.

1. Tetsuo (Akira)
2. Lucy (Elfen Lied)
3. Caliborn (Homestuck)
4. Juuzou (Tokyo Ghoul)
5. Shiro (Deadman Wonderland)
6. Ryuuga (Beyblade)
7. Ankh (Kamen Rider)
8. Lexi (Falling Skies)
9. Sesshoumaru (InuYasha)
10. The Master (Doctor Who)


----------



## Silent Theory

I'm sorry but I don't know any of those characters.
1. Arwen Undómiel (Lord of the Rings)
2. Ginny Weasley (Harry Potter) 
3. Crysta (Ferngully) 
4. Pocahontas (Pocahontas) 
5. Katara (Avatar:The Last Airbender)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ISFP.

1. Tetsuo (Akira)
2. Lucy (Elfen Lied)
3. Caliborn (Homestuck)
4. Juuzou (Tokyo Ghoul)
5. Shiro (Deadman Wonderland)
6. Ryuuga (Beyblade)
7. Ankh (Kamen Rider)
8. Lexi (Falling Skies)
9. Sesshoumaru (InuYasha)
10. The Master (Doctor Who)


----------



## SmilingWriter

Lumosaria said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know any of those characters.
> 1. Arwen Undómiel (Lord of the Rings)
> 2. Ginny Weasley (Harry Potter)
> 3. Crysta (Ferngully)
> 4. Pocahontas (Pocahontas)
> 5. Katara (Avatar:The Last Airbender)


Yeah, you're an ENFJ. Although, like all Enfxs, you can be introverted as well.

As for me... hmmm...

1. Aang (Avatar: The Last Airbender)
2. Elizabeth Bennett (Pride and Prejudice)
3. Daniel Jackson (Stargate SG-1)
4. Peter Bishop (Fringe)
5. Patrick Jane (The Mentalist)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wannabe ENFP.

(Really sick of being skipped here...)

1. Tetsuo (Akira)
2. Lucy (Elfen Lied)
3. Caliborn (Homestuck)
4. Juuzou (Tokyo Ghoul)
5. Shiro (Deadman Wonderland)
6. Ryuuga (Beyblade)
7. Ankh (Kamen Rider)
8. Lexi (Falling Skies)
9. Sesshoumaru (InuYasha)
10. The Master (Doctor Who)


----------



## Courtalort

OrdinarySnowflake said:


> From the characters you posted in the last page, you seem like an IXFP to me. But from the few characters I know such as Hiccup, Rue, and Simba, you seem like an S just because of the simple fact that they seem to be more aware of their surroundings than "lost" in their thoughts. Then again, these are your "favorite" so they don't necessarily mean they're the most like you but that's more than often the case - after all, our favorite characters are usually our favorite because they're the ones that we can relate to the most.  ISFP.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bradbury from Supernatural.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Dwyer from Parks and Recreation
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Mosby from How I Met Your Mother
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Vause from Orange is the New Black.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Simpson from The Simpsons.


Oooo your's are all over the place. The one connection I sussed out was Fi-they are all Fi users. So...IxFP.


----------



## Retsu

None have been posted in a bit so I shall post mine 

Aqua from Kingdom Hearts









Roz from Frasier









Asuka Kazama from Tekken









Soi Fon from Bleach









Joe from Digimon Adventure


----------



## Pinina

Can't take it down to five characters....
But if I have to pick, it'd be Jace from Mortal Instruments,

Darth Vader, before he gets his suit (I hope everyone knows this, but Star Wars,

Thorin Oakenshield from Hobbit, 

Four from Divergent, and

Nick Fury from Avengers.

And I can't guess on you Retsu, don't know the characters


----------



## Retsu

Pinina said:


> Can't take it down to five characters....
> But if I have to pick, it'd be Jace from Mortal Instruments,
> 
> Darth Vader, before he gets his suit (I hope everyone knows this, but Star Wars,
> 
> Thorin Oakenshield from Hobbit,
> 
> Four from Divergent, and
> 
> Nick Fury from Avengers.
> 
> And I can't guess on you Retsu, don't know the characters


I appreciate the sentiment <3 
Unfortunately I don't really know yours either but Anakin is like ISTP or something I dunno lol
Him nick fury is ENTJ I think
ESTP? No idea :<


----------



## Golden Rose

Only five? This is torture. 
I'll go with 7 in random order though I'd rather have a 10 characters list, maybe next time.

1. Cassie Ainsworth (Skins)
2. Emily Fitch (Skins)
3. Frodo Baggins (LOTR)
4. Homura (Madoka Magica)
5. Nana Osaki (Nana)
6. Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
7. Hotaru Tomoe (Sailor Moon)


----------



## Pinina

Retsu said:


> I appreciate the sentiment <3
> Unfortunately I don't really know yours either but Anakin is like ISTP or something I dunno lol
> Him nick fury is ENTJ I think
> ESTP? No idea :<


Close (letterwise, not functions). 
I think Nick Fury is ESTJ if I remember it right, and I have an ongoing debate with my friend about Anakin, even though I can see him as an ISTP.
Thorin Oakenshield is ESTJ, I've no idea about Four, I'd guess he's ISxP but I'm not sure. 
Jace is probably ENTJ with a Te Se loop, undeveloped Ni.

Don't know if this helps, feel free to take another guess. 

Hotaru, I don't know yours either, sorry.


----------



## luizabes

I don't think you can't tell what my type is for my favorite characters... I mean 

Joker









Joey Tribbiani from Friends 









Max Black from Two Broke Girls









April Ludgate from Parks and Recreation









Dave Strider from Homestuck 









Andy Dwyer from Parks and Recreation








(He's the only ENFP one)


----------



## telarana

^I already know your type is ENFP now whoops. But... yeah I don't think I'd be able to guess based on those characters honestly.

Here are my favorite characters, or at least the characters I most relate to:

1. Sokka from ATLA







2. Dirk from Homestuck







3. Meenah from Homestuck







4. Rin from Free!







5. Mello from Death Note







6. Sailor Mars from Sailor Moon
[unable to attach a picture but yeah you guys should know her]


----------



## applechan53

I'm going to go with ESFP or ISFP...

Alright, here are my favorites in no particular order:

1. Sherlock (BBC) (and any other Sherlock you could possibly think of)








2. Mycroft (also BBC)








3. L (Death Note)








4. Kyoya Ootori (Ouran High School Host Club)








5. Amy (Doctor Who)








I also like Alice in Wonderland, if that helps at all. I just don't have a favorite character.


----------



## telarana

applechan53 said:


> I'm going to go with ESFP or ISFP...
> 
> Alright, here are my favorites in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Sherlock (BBC) (and any other Sherlock you could possibly think of)
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=260426&d=1422022916"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 2. Mycroft (also BBC)
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=260434&d=1422022984"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 3. L (Death Note)
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=260442&d=1398626290"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 4. Kyoya Ootori (Ouran High School Host Club)
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=260450&d=1422023336"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 5. Amy (Doctor Who)
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=260458&d=1422023479"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I also like Alice in Wonderland, if that helps at all. I just don't have a favorite character.


What about those characters makes you think SFP? Lol. The only one who could be arguably SFP in the group is Meenah though I personally think T is more likely.

For yours ... NTP. Or at least you like Ti users a lot. And Si users since Alice is one. So Ti and Si user, probably an introvert?


----------



## bleghc

@telarana You should know that I have no idea who most of those characters are but from the two I have prior knowledge to, you seem like an ENTP. (?)

1. Isaac from the Fault In Our Stars









2. Suzanne "Crazy Eyes" from Orange is the New Black









3. Liesel from The Book Thief









4. Rory from Doctor Who









5. April from Parks and Recreation


----------



## NurseCat

INFP!

Takako Chigusa (Battle Royale)









Behemoth (The Master and Margarita)









Tomoko Kuroki (Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!)









Satoko and Rika (Higurashi)


----------



## Adena

Mhmm, INFX!


Winterlust said:


> IXFJ I think.
> Lana Winters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Walker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Knope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regina Mills/The Evil Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bree Van De Kamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS: Cordelia Foxx


----------



## Retsu

Winterlust said:


> Mhmm, INFX!


ESFx for Karen and Leslie
INFJ for the top and bottom lady
hm
ENFJ



Retsu said:


> Aqua from Kingdom Hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roz from Frasier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asuka Kazama from Tekken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soi Fon from Bleach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe from Digimon Adventure


----------



## Blackbear

My favorites in no particular order.

1. Hiro Nakamura-Heroes Series









2. Isaac Mendez - Heroes series









3. Ross - Friends









4. Marty McFly - Back to the future









5. Tris - Divergent 









6. Demi Lovato 









7. Sandra Bullock


----------



## Adena

@Allthelittlelights couldn't get more ENFP than this!
I'll try something else: characters that _other people_ has compared me to-
Sansa Stark








Queen Elsa








Belle








Monica Geller








Cordelia Foxx


----------



## Retsu

Winterlust said:


> @Allthelittlelights couldn't get more ENFP than this!
> I'll try something else: characters that _other people_ has compared me to-
> Sansa Stark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Elsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Geller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordelia Foxx


I WAS SKIPPED DO NOT FEED INTO THE SYSTEM

Uhm... ISxJ


----------



## Adena

Retsu said:


> I WAS SKIPPED DO NOT FEED INTO THE SYSTEM
> 
> Uhm... ISxJ


Sorry sweetheart! Uhm, xSTP? Perhaps ISTP.


Winterlust said:


> I'll try something else: characters that _other people_ has compared me to-
> Sansa Stark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Elsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Geller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordelia Foxx


----------



## Silent Theory

@Allthelittlelights ENFP @Winterlust ISFJ


----------



## Courtalort

@Snowy Ghosty 
I smell Fi here  I would guess IxFP
@Winterlust
xSFJ my dear lady. 
@Allthelittlelights
Well yours are all over the place type wise. I would guess IxFP since you probably see a specific part of yourself in each character. 

Now for mine:
Tyrion Lannister 









The Doctor-esp 10









Starlord









Olive









Lana Winters


----------



## Silent Theory

I already made a list, but I think I picked characters more that I actually liked than I necessarily felt I resembled. Here is a more accurate list.

1. Rose DeWitt Bukater (Titanic) 








2. Lily Evans Potter (Harry Potter)








3. Sayuri (Memoirs of a Geisha) 








4. Sophie Amundsen (Sophie's World-Novel)








5. Elizabeth Bennett (Pride and Prejudice) 








While I was attempting to choose, it seemed like a lot of characters I looked at were INFP at first.


----------



## Adena

@Lumosaria xNFP? @CourtneyJD couldn't get more ENTP than this! Oh my god, Lana Winters! Shes one of my all time favorite characters.


Winterlust said:


> I'll try something else: *characters that other people has compared me to*-
> Sansa Stark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Elsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Geller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordelia Foxx


----------



## Glory

ESFJ for you, bud.

Lain - Serial Experiments Lain








Nyarlathotep (appearance varies)








Max - Sam & Max








Little My - Moomins








Most old Jack Nicholson characters, 
but I'll pick Bobby Dupea from Five Easy Pieces.


----------



## scoobysnack

Intp?
1. Deadpool
2. Gilbert grape
3 harley quinn
4 patrick Bateman
5. Daria.


----------



## Courtalort

Lumosaria said:


> I already made a list, but I think I picked characters more that I actually liked than I necessarily felt I resembled. Here is a more accurate list.
> 
> 1. Rose DeWitt Bukater (Titanic)
> View attachment 262810
> 
> 
> 2. Lily Evans Potter (Harry Potter)
> View attachment 262818
> 
> 
> 3. Sayuri (Memoirs of a Geisha)
> View attachment 262834
> 
> 
> 4. Sophie Amundsen (Sophie's World-Novel)
> View attachment 262898
> 
> 
> 5. Elizabeth Bennett (Pride and Prejudice)
> View attachment 262922
> 
> 
> While I was attempting to choose, it seemed like a lot of characters I looked at were INFP at first.


Very very INFP. Elizabeth is the only Fe user-I would say she's probably ENFJ. Rose is the most INFP of any INFP that's ever been INFP.


----------



## Courtalort

scoobysnack said:


> Intp?
> 1. Deadpool
> 2. Gilbert grape
> 3 harley quinn
> 4 patrick Bateman
> 5. Daria.


Tricky tricky. You're a bit all over the place. Unhealthy ENTP, ENFP, ISFJ, INFP. *I dont know Gilbert Grape's type off the top of my head.*
When this happens, I assume you've got Fi in your stack.


----------



## scoobysnack

What's unhealthy? 
I'm an intj


----------



## Courtalort

scoobysnack said:


> What's unhealthy?
> I'm an intj


Deadpool is an unhealthy ENTP. 

That is what I was referring to.


----------



## Silent Theory

CourtneyJD said:


> Very very INFP. Elizabeth is the only Fe user-I would say she's probably ENFJ. Rose is the most INFP of any INFP that's ever been INFP.


I find it so odd that all of characters I like are INFP, when in fact I am an INFJ ... or am I not? There are moments when I can relate to the descriptions, but most of the time I relate to INFJ descriptions and the order of cognitive functions. 

Other characters I like: 
Albus Dumbledore from Harry Potter
Ender from Ender's Game 
Dan Humphrey from Gossip Girl
Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter 
Sara Crewe from A Little Princess

It is possible that I like characters that are INFP and not INFJ because I'd like to be more like that when I'm actually not. In my opinion, INFP are very authentic and true to themselves and I wish I could be that way instead of worrying how it would affect others. Also, INFJ characters in movies are often difficult to distinguish because they appear mysterious, and it can be hard to notice qualities I share with them.


----------



## Courtalort

Lumosaria said:


> I find it so odd that all of characters I like are INFP, when in fact I am an INFJ ... or am I not? There are moments when I can relate to the descriptions, but most of the time I relate to INFJ descriptions and the order of cognitive functions.
> 
> Other characters I like:
> Albus Dumbledore from Harry Potter
> Ender from Ender's Game
> Dan Humphrey from Gossip Girl
> Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter
> Sara Crewe from A Little Princess
> 
> It is possible that I like characters that are INFP and not INFJ because I'd like to be more like that when I'm actually not. In my opinion, INFP are very authentic and true to themselves and I wish I could be that way instead of worrying how it would affect others. Also, INFJ characters in movies are often difficult to distinguish because they appear mysterious, and it can be hard to notice qualities I share with them.


Well liking INFPs doesn't make you one. I like Hermoine, who is an ESTJ-doesn't make me one. 

I think the biggest things to understand are cognitive functions. Ni and Ne are very different, as are Fi and Fe. 
And I agree, there is a lot of vagueness and ambiguity when it comes to Ni users. 
Dumbledore and Ender both are Ni-doms.


----------



## Courtalort

*Annoyingly posts hers again since only Winterlust (aka the queen of this thread) responded*



CourtneyJD said:


> Now for mine:
> Tyrion Lannister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Doctor-esp 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lana Winters


----------



## bleghc

Mind me because I don't know most of those characters but I do know most of them are thinkers, so that's something. From the few I know (aka like two of them), they all also seem to be Ne users. Whether it's dominant or not, I'm not sure so... XNTP.


----------



## bleghc

Snowy Ghosty said:


> Mind me because I don't know most of those characters but I do know most of them are thinkers, so that's something. From the few I know (aka like two of them), they all also seem to be Ne users. Whether it's dominant or not, I'm not sure so... XNTP.


Oopsies, forgot. As of right now, someone should probably look into the previous pages (probably 40-41) for my favorite characters... I apologize for the inconvenience, by the way. I accidentally posted before, well, yeah...


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Rin from Free!







Laito from Death Note







Kuran Kaname from Vampire Knight







Laito Sakamaki from Diabolik lovers







Ayato Sakamaki from Diabolik lovers


Care to guess?


----------



## Ebon

I'd guess INFJ for you.










*The Rail Tracer/Clare Stanfield* (Baccano!)











*Killua Zoldyck* (Hunter x Hunter)











*Callisto* (Xena: Warrior Princess)











*Osha* (Game of Thrones)











*Zorak* (Space Ghost Coast to Coast)


----------



## Immolate

@_Ebon_, I'm only familiar with Callisto and Osha. They're both motivated by their emotions (Callisto/revenge, Osha/personal freedom) and don't seem as rigid in their methods. Easily adaptable. I would say dominant Fi for Callisto, so ISFP or INFP? ENFP?

As for me... I actually don't know my type, but I have strong inklings and know which cognitive functions I prefer. If anything, I can say which type I'm definitely not! I'm going to add a quote to each of my characters because some of them aren't well-known.

*Spock, Star Trek: The Original Series*

_I object to you. I object to intellect without discipline. I object to power without constructive purpose._











*Captain Janeway, Star Trek: Voyager*

_You know as well as I do that fear only exists for one purpose. To be conquered. 









_*

Riku, Kingdom Hearts *_

I've always wondered why we're here on this island. If there are any other worlds out there, why did we end up on this one? And suppose there are other worlds... then ours is just a little piece of something much greater.

There's no turning back. But this may be our only chance. We can't let fear stop us! I'm not afraid of the darkness!











_*Dorian Pavus, Dragon Age: Inquisition*_

Living a lie... it festers inside you, like poison. You have to fight for what's in your heart.

_










*Motoko Kusanagi, Ghost in the Shell (1995 movie)*_

What if a cyber brain could possibly generate its own ghost, create a soul all by itself? And if it did, just what would be the importance of being human then?_








​


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Ebon said:


> I'd guess INFJ for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Rail Tracer/Clare Stanfield* (Baccano!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Killua Zoldyck* (Hunter x Hunter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Callisto* (Xena: Warrior Princess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Osha* (Game of Thrones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zorak* (Space Ghost Coast to Coast)


 @Ebon Interesting choice of characters...Callisto is the only one I would choose myself...she seemed slightly mad to me but I liked that on her...it's like a spice. Clare is someone I would definitely see as someone who uses Te and Fi. Killua is someone who posses everything I would never hate but he didn't strike me. 
You are probably an Fi user...my guess...which type...XXFP...my guess..the best I can do...the diversity of characters implies Ne but the choice itself screams Fi so further than XXFP I cannot go. I go with Fi because Killua is in my eyes somewhat of a person who is driven by his ideals but at the same time he seems rather intelligent. 
So...you can either be Fi and like things similar to yourself...or you are Fe who likes Fi-s XD that's the question... 

Why did you guess INFJ from my choice?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

shinynotshiny said:


> @_Ebon_, I'm only familiar with Callisto and Osha. They're both motivated by their emotions (Callisto/revenge, Osha/personal freedom) and don't seem as rigid in their methods. Easily adaptable. I would say dominant Fi for Callisto, so ISFP or INFP? ENFP?
> 
> As for me... I actually don't know my type, but I have strong inklings and know which cognitive functions I prefer. If anything, I can say which type I'm definitely not! I'm going to add a quote to each of my characters because some of them aren't well-known.
> 
> *Spock, Star Trek: The Original Series*
> 
> _I object to you. I object to intellect without discipline. I object to power without constructive purpose._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Captain Janeway, Star Trek: Voyager*
> 
> _You know as well as I do that fear only exists for one purpose. To be conquered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> Riku, Kingdom Hearts *_
> 
> I've always wondered why we're here on this island. If there are any other worlds out there, why did we end up on this one? And suppose there are other worlds... then ours is just a little piece of something much greater.
> 
> There's no turning back. But this may be our only chance. We can't let fear stop us! I'm not afraid of the darkness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Dorian Pavus, Dragon Age: Inquisition*_
> 
> Living a lie... it festers inside you, like poison. You have to fight for what's in your heart.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Motoko Kusanagi, Ghost in the Shell (1995 movie)*_
> 
> What if a cyber brain could possibly generate its own ghost, create a soul all by itself? And if it did, just what would be the importance of being human then?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ermmm you are J it seems XD you like order and discipline it seems. You also seem to be a T from that quote "living a lie...etc..." So yeah...TJ of a sort...can't tell if you are S or N, not from this. But I'm pretty certain you are J.


----------



## Immolate

@Hycocritical truth teller, I say yes to J! I also prefer making decisions with my mind rather than my heart. 

Just for fun: Spock is most certainly an introvert, Janeway is extroverted, Riku is introverted, Dorian loves to be flashy/in the spotlight but prefers to spend his free time in the library (ha!), and Motoko is introverted.

(P.S. I edited my first post because I wanted it to be organized just so) :tongue:


----------



## Ebon

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> Why did you guess INFJ from my choice?


Hmm...I mostly went with my gut. My gut is often wrong, so that doesn't mean much.

I suppose the thought process, and it's fair not to put too much stock into what follows, was this: those characters seemed like "bad boys." I imagined that could be appealing to Feelers. The shows and characters you selected made me think INFx. Some of the characters are a bit dramatic. Some of them like to toy with people, manipulating others yet maintaining an above-it-all attitude. They seem like the types who'd do whatever it takes to get what they want. (Haven't seen all of Free!, so not sure that applies to Rin.) I don't know. I thought those things might be intriguing to an INFJ. Maybe part of it is that I disliked Kuran and Laito Sakamaki, so between the two INFx types I went with INFJ. My reason could be as dumb as that. If I had to type _Diabolik Lovers_ and _Vampire Night_, they both seem like IxFJ shows to me. That could be because of the protagonists.

It really is guesswork since it's based on vague impressions.


----------



## Brovolone

INTP for the Pacino lover










Sara Goldfarb _Requiem for a Dream_










Queen Akasha _Queen of the Damned_










Ron Swanson _Parks and Recreation_










[Unnamed] Edward Norton _Fight Club_










O-Ren Ishii _Kill Bill_


----------



## Adena

ISTx... Yay for Ron Swanson and the narrator!


Gray Romantic said:


> Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Walker from Will and Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAVORITE CHARACTER FROM THE 6TH GRADE: Amanda Cantwell from True Jackson VP


----------



## rosy

@Brovolone Hmm, I get an infp feel there, but also isfj or infj there

Anyways, Going to have another go at this. ~

1. Miranda - Picnic at hanging rock









2. Cassie - Skins









3. Charlie - Perks of being a wallflower










4. Alan from the Hangover. c;










5. Pilot - romantically apocalyptic


----------



## Moonlit Wanderer

Hmm... very feeling - dominant. Maybe... INFP?

Xion from Kingdom Hearts

Naoto from Persona 4

Lt. Commander Data from Star Trek: The Next Generation 

Anne of Green Gables

Tenth Doctor from Doctor Who


----------



## kiriosa

Hm, I don't know most of these but I know Anne is typed as INFP and the tenth doctor is probably ENxP (I think he's ENFP, though). So I would guess INxP, maybe. 

1. The Tenth Doctor (Doctor Who)









2. Nymphadora Tonks (Harry Potter)









3. Dean Winchester (Supernatural)









4. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter)









5. Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)









(I just love all the Harry Potter characters haha)


----------



## Ninjaws

kiriosa said:


> Hm, I don't know most of these but I know Anne is typed as INFP and the tenth doctor is probably ENxP (I think he's ENFP, though). So I would guess INxP, maybe.
> 
> 1. The Tenth Doctor (Doctor Who)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nymphadora Tonks (Harry Potter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Dean Winchester (Supernatural)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just love all the Harry Potter characters haha)


Free spirited and random people. xNFP


Magneto (X-Men)









Mace Windu (Star Wars)









Nagato (Naruto)









Samara (Mass Effect) (It was hard picking one character from ME, so many great ones)









Dr Manhattan (Watchmen)


----------



## Courtalort

Ninjaws said:


> Free spirited and random people. xNFP
> 
> 
> Magneto (X-Men)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mace Windu (Star Wars)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagato (Naruto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samara (Mass Effect) (It was hard picking one character from ME, so many great ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Manhattan (Watchmen)


Distinctly dark, forward planning...INTJ.

As for me!

Tyrion Lannister from Game of Thrones is my number 1 squeeze:









Jace from Mortal Instruments:









Phil Coulson from Shield:









Rick Mothafuckin' Grimes from Walking Dead:









Margaery Tyrell from Game of Thrones:


----------



## Adena

ExTP of some sort 

Now let's try something slightly different: 5 character I'm most frequently compared to.

Monica Geller from Friends









Princess Bubblegum from Adventure Time









Hermione Granger from Harry Potter









Mary Crawley from Downton Abbey









Bree Van De Kamp









Bonus: every mother figure EVER (Claire Dunphy, Lois Griffin, Marge Simpson etc.)


----------



## Wisteria

I was going to guess ESTJ before I read the bonus  ESFJ

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As I said before, I don't have any favourate characters of all time, so I wont stick to the exact same characters  I will try and make the type less obvious this time!

Kasumi Goto (and many more characters) from _Mass Effect_









Chihiro (and Haku) from _Spirited Away_









Elizabeth Bennett from _Pride and Prejudice_









Jon Snow from _Game of thrones_ (because he knows nothing).









Daenerys from Game of Thrones (you had to expect this).


----------



## Fluctuate

I can see your type! But from the pictures, I would have guessed I/ENFJ.

These characters are not necessarily my favorite (some of them are), but they're the characters most similar to me.. I included videos in case no one's seen the movie or show, and I could find them!

1. Tadashi Hamata from Big Hero 6













2. Fa Mulan








3. Elsa from Frozen








4. Padme Amidala from Star Wars








5. Suzie Derkins from Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Fluctuate

I can see your type! But from the pictures, I would have guessed I/ENFJ.

These characters are not necessarily my favorite (some of them are), but they're the characters most similar to me.. I included videos in case no one's seen the movie or show, and I could find them!

1. Tadashi Hamata from Big Hero 6





View attachment 328994


2. Fa Mulan
View attachment 328962


3. Elsa from Frozen
View attachment 328970


4. Padme Amidala from Star Wars
View attachment 328978


5. Suzie Derkins from Calvin and Hobbes
View attachment 328986


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Dana Scully - X files 
Fox Mulder - X files 
Gregory House - House 
Cal Lightman - Lie to me 
Lilly Rush - Cold case


----------



## Adena

Woohoo, someone dig up my favorite thread!  IxTJ to you, leaning towards INTJ.

Leslie Knope (Parks and Recreation):









Regina Mills/the evil queen (Once Upon a Time)









Bree Van De Kamp (Desperate Housewives)









Lana Winters (American Horror Story: Asylum)









Karen Walker (Will and Grace)


----------



## Pressed Flowers

ExFJ 

Mary Stuart (Reign)










Kimmy Schmidt (Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt)










Fiver (Watership Down) 










Hester Prynne (The Scarlet Letter) 










Talisa (Game of Thrones) 










(Talisa I just started caring about last night. My favorite GOT character changes by day, honestly. But right now she seems pretty cool.)


----------



## Rala

INFJ? Ugh, I'm really bad at this. XD

1. Will Graham from "Hannibal" (I.love.him.)









2. Carrie Mathison from "Homeland" (my hero  )

View attachment 335474


3. Klaus Mickaelson from "The Originals" (powerful)

View attachment 335482


4. Cersei Lannister from "Game of Thrones" (just something about her)

View attachment 335490


5. Job from "Banshee" (this dude is fucking awesome)


----------



## The Doctor

INTJ? Most seem to be lacking in emotional depth according to google (because I haven't heard of any of them before now, sorry) and they all seem to have interesting flaws and quirks that would fascinate INTJs.

1. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
2. The Fourth Doctor (Doctor Who) - I'm going to count them separately because I can't think of more characters xD
3. The Seventh Doctor
4. The Twelfth Doctor
5. Nick Carraway (The Great Gatsby) - he's interesting


----------



## kiriosa

Hmm, N for sure. Frodo is an INFP and most of the Doctor's incarnations are ENTP's. The Twelfth though is probably an INTJ. I'd say INTP.

1. Nymphadora Tonks - Harry Potter
2. The Tenth Doctor - Doctor Who
3. Dean Winchester - Supernatural
4. Albus Dumbledore - Harry Potter
5. Ronald Weasley - Harry Potter


----------



## RoseateThorns

kiriosa said:


> Hmm, N for sure. Frodo is an INFP and most of the Doctor's incarnations are ENTP's. The Twelfth though is probably an INTJ. I'd say INTP.
> 
> 1. Nymphadora Tonks - Harry Potter
> 2. The Tenth Doctor - Doctor Who
> 3. Dean Winchester - Supernatural
> 4. Albus Dumbledore - Harry Potter
> 5. Ronald Weasley - Harry Potter


I had to search for some of these.  
1.enfp
2. Entp
3.estp 
4. infj/entp
5. Esfp 
So according to this, I would say enfp/entp. 

1. Sherlock.
2. Leslie- from Bridge to Terrabithia.
3. Catherine (main one)- from Wuthering Heights.
4. The Tenth Doctor.
5. Katherine- The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## The Doctor

kiriosa said:


> Hmm, N for sure. Frodo is an INFP and most of the Doctor's incarnations are ENTP's. The Twelfth though is probably an INTJ. I'd say INTP.
> 
> 1. Nymphadora Tonks - Harry Potter
> 2. The Tenth Doctor - Doctor Who
> 3. Dean Winchester - Supernatural
> 4. Albus Dumbledore - Harry Potter
> 5. Ronald Weasley - Harry Potter


(Nick Carraway is INTP so that still fits. INFP and INTJ are the most relatable types for me, other than my own. And I'd argue that the Seventh is an introvert, too. He definitely kept to himself; he had this overarching plot (involving restoring mystery to his identity by making him more than he said he was) that was aborted before it got very far, but it leaked into his personality and made him deeply very dark, secretive, and manipulative, despite a seemingly lighthearted demeanor. 
Wow, I got carried away- I really love the Seventh Doctor as you can tell xD. Anyways, my point is he's probably an INTJ. 
That "most" are ENTP is probably an overstatement, but they're definitely all NT at least.)


----------



## kiriosa

The Dark Lord said:


> (Nick Carraway is INTP so that still fits. INFP and INTJ are the most relatable types for me, other than my own. And I'd argue that the Seventh is an introvert, too. He definitely kept to himself; he had this overarching plot (involving restoring mystery to his identity by making him more than he said he was) that was aborted before it got very far, but it leaked into his personality and made him deeply very dark, secretive, and manipulative, despite a seemingly lighthearted demeanor.
> Wow, I got carried away- I really love the Seventh Doctor as you can tell xD. Anyways, my point is he's probably an INTJ.
> That "most" are ENTP is probably an overstatement, but they're definitely all NT at least.)


Yeah, it was an overstatement since I've only seen New Who and the first few episodes of the older seasons. I'd like to keep watching but I don't really find the time to do so, unfortunately  I've heard a lot of good stuff about the other doctors and I'd rly like to get to know them.


----------



## Lelu

@Gray Romantic 

Heh must not be too obvious, Ni is one of my most dominant functions actually. 

Now for you, I was actually going to guess ENFJ based off of your characters.


----------



## dulcinea

My favorite characters:

1. Leslie Knope, because whenever I watch Parks and Recreation, she makes me want to accomplish things, haha.
2. Charlie from _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_. I really loved his complexity, and empathy.
3. Dana Scully, because, I think in a lot of ways she's stronger than Mulder, because she can take charge in highly intense situation without getting overly emotional, but she doesn't moralize about feminist ideals like Gillian's character in the fall. She just commands respect for who she is.
4. Jay Gatsby because he's larger than life, and rather public, and yet extremely enigmatic. 
5. Holly Golightly, because she's so eccentric, and she just draws you in. Usually, I would never want to be so irresponsible in my life, but whenever I read or watch Breakfast at Tiffany's, I end up wanting to be just like her, lol.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> My favorite characters:
> 
> 1. Leslie Knope, because whenever I watch Parks and Recreation, she makes me want to accomplish things, haha.
> 2. Charlie from _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_. I really loved his complexity, and empathy.
> 3. Dana Scully, because, I think in a lot of ways she's stronger than Mulder, because she can take charge in highly intense situation without getting overly emotional, but she doesn't moralize about feminist ideals like Gillian's character in the fall. She just commands respect for who she is.
> 4. Jay Gatsby because he's larger than life, and rather public, and yet extremely enigmatic.
> 5. Holly Golightly, because she's so eccentric, and she just draws you in. Usually, I would never want to be so irresponsible in my life, but whenever I read or watch Breakfast at Tiffany's, I end up wanting to be just like her, lol.


All Fe-heavy characters (to my knowledge), so I would say ENFJ (if I didn't know better xD). 

Mine-
I'll give reasons this time. 

1. Tyrion Lannister, Game of Thrones. He see's the possibilities in every situation, is compassionate as well as witty, and is wonderfully complex. He cares about others despite the lack of compassion in the culture of the book/show. 
2. JD from Scrubs. He is quirky, funny, and above all-relatable. He has flaws-he wants what he can't have, he idealizes his relationships, and he wants to be the best. He needs approval and love. 
3. Samwise from Lord of the Rings. He is kind, he legitimately cares about his friends and others. He is selfless, funny (po-tay-toes), and he can bare the weight where as *cough* Frodo *cough* wimps out. 
4. Hermoine Granger from Harry Potter. She is smart-obviously-but still cares about others. She keeps the boys in check and is overall kickass in a very "by the book" kind of way. 
5. Tony Stark-I mean, he's hilarious and brilliant and a playboy billionaire philanthropist. BUT, in real life? Steve Rogers. Because he is kind and stands up for what he believes in, and is smart in his own way.


----------



## Lelu

@CourtneyJD

I am going to guess ENTP. You emphasize others quite a lot and most of your characters are intelligent thinkers. Your characters are also more intuitive and idea-based than sensing, and I will guess Perceiving based on Tony Stark and Tyrion.


----------



## Ausserirdische

@CourtneyJD Probably ENFP, but ENTP is also possible.


From most to least:

1. Donnie Darko - _Donnie Darko_









2. Zexion - _Kingdom Hearts_









3. Winston Smith - _1984_









4. Andrew Ryan - _Bioshock_









5. Spike Spiegel - _Cowboy Bebop_


----------



## Son of Mercury

^I wanted to guess your type but I caught your signature. It would be insincere of me to continue on as if I did not see it. Apologies.


----------



## Son of Mercury

In these five people, I see shades of my personality.


1. Robert McCall - The Equalizer











2. Blackbeard - POTC: On Stranger Tides











3. Detective Spooner - I, Robot











4. Piccolo - Dragon Ball Z (Infact, when I was younger, my nephews would always say I was Piccolo)










5. Ukyo Tachibana


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> All Fe-heavy characters (to my knowledge), so I would say ENFJ (if I didn't know better xD).
> 
> Mine-
> I'll give reasons this time.
> 
> 1. Tyrion Lannister, Game of Thrones. He see's the possibilities in every situation, is compassionate as well as witty, and is wonderfully complex. He cares about others despite the lack of compassion in the culture of the book/show.
> 2. JD from Scrubs. He is quirky, funny, and above all-relatable. He has flaws-he wants what he can't have, he idealizes his relationships, and he wants to be the best. He needs approval and love.
> 3. Samwise from Lord of the Rings. He is kind, he legitimately cares about his friends and others. He is selfless, funny (po-tay-toes), and he can bare the weight where as *cough* Frodo *cough* wimps out.
> 4. Hermoine Granger from Harry Potter. She is smart-obviously-but still cares about others. She keeps the boys in check and is overall kickass in a very "by the book" kind of way.
> 5. Tony Stark-I mean, he's hilarious and brilliant and a playboy billionaire philanthropist. BUT, in real life? Steve Rogers. Because he is kind and stands up for what he believes in, and is smart in his own way.


That's pretty legit. I tend to like characters who make a social rather than intellectual impact. I find all your characters sound extremely Ne. 

so... the real question is.. am I gay, pregnant or republican? :tongue:


----------



## m.e.

Hermione Granger (Harry Potter)









Severus Snape (Harry Potter)









Sam Winchester (Supernatural)









Queen Elsa (Frozen)









Princess Belle (Beauty And The Beast)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> That's pretty legit. I tend to like characters who make a social rather than intellectual impact. I find all your characters sound extremely Ne.
> 
> so... the real question is.. am I gay, pregnant or republican? :tongue:


YOU ARE ALL THREE. xD


----------



## Tsubaki

@m.e. :
That's rather difficult, as I don't know the personality of the first three characters...
But Belle gives me a bit of an ISFJ vibe ^^

Now to my characters:

1. Byakuya Togami - Danganronpa









2. Roy Mustang - Fullmetal Alchemist









3.1 Alois Trancy - Kuroshitsuji (This one doesn't really fit my type, but I can emathize so well with him, that I have to keep him)
3.2 Sebastian - Kuroshitsuji (Just to make it easier, here's another character frome the same series, which I identify with)









4. Vincent Nightray - Pandora Hearts (Also not that typical)









5. Death the Kid - Soul Eater


----------



## Enygmatic

@Tsubaki 
ISTJ

In no particular order.

*Jervis Tetch from Batman: The Animated Series *








*Margaret from Boardwalk Empire
*








Jane Eyre from book and films by the same name








Elizabeth Shaw in Prometheus








Cinderella in Ever After


----------



## dulcinea

Enygmatic said:


> @_Tsubaki_
> ISTJ
> 
> In no particular order.
> 
> *Jervis Tetch from Batman: The Animated Series *
> View attachment 338841
> 
> 
> *Margaret from Boardwalk Empire
> *
> View attachment 338865
> 
> 
> Jane Eyre from book and films by the same name
> View attachment 338873
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Shaw in Prometheus
> View attachment 338881
> 
> 
> Cinderella in Ever After
> View attachment 338889


I would go with INFP, because you seem to like the storybooky type characters. So far, I'm mostly familiar with Jane Eyre and Cinderalla, but both characters are really passionate, as well.


----------



## m.e.

Tsubaki said:


> @m.e. :
> That's rather difficult, as I don't know the personality of the first three characters...
> But Belle gives me a bit of an ISFJ vibe ^^
> 
> Now to my characters:
> 
> 1. Byakuya Togami - Danganronpa
> 
> View attachment 338785
> 
> 
> 2. Roy Mustang - Fullmetal Alchemist
> 
> View attachment 338793
> 
> 
> 3.1 Alois Trancy - Kuroshitsuji (This one doesn't really fit my type, but I can emathize so well with him, that I have to keep him)
> 3.2 Sebastian - Kuroshitsuji (Just to make it easier, here's another character frome the same series, which I identify with)
> 
> View attachment 338817
> 
> 
> 4. Vincent Nightray - Pandora Hearts (Also not that typical)
> 
> View attachment 338825
> 
> 
> 5. Death the Kid - Soul Eater
> 
> View attachment 338833


Hmmm, ISTx, I'm not sure 

I'm actually INFJ so you were pretty close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Son of Mercury

m.e. said:


> .........




estp.


----------



## Groovy

- Lisa Simpson, The Simpsons

- Atticus Finch, To Kill A Mockingbird

- Holden Caulfied, The Catcher in the Rye

- Anne Shirley, Anne of Green Gables

- Severus Snape, Harry Potter

loool.


----------



## Sygma

1) Indiana Jones - Indiana Jones 











2) Yoda - Star Wars











3) Batman - Batman











4) John Reese - Person of Interest











5) Misato Katsuragi - Evangelion


----------



## JusticeBreaker

Teacher said:


> - Lisa Simpson, The Simpsons
> 
> - Atticus Finch, To Kill A Mockingbird
> 
> - Holden Caulfied, The Catcher in the Rye
> 
> - Anne Shirley, Anne of Green Gables
> 
> - Severus Snape, Harry Potter
> 
> loool.


INFx, probably INFP



Sygma said:


> 1) Indiana Jones - Indiana Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Yoda - Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Batman - Batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) John Reese - Person of Interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Misato Katsuragi - Evangelion


INFJ? lol
_____

Sora - No game no life








Orihara Izaya - Durarara!!








Fuwa Aika - Zetsuen no tempest








Akemi Homura - Puella magi Madoka magica








Victorique d'Blois - Gosick


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

@JusticeBreaker inxj?
1)petry baelish, game of thrones







2)tyrion lannister, game of thrones







3)draco malfoy, harry potter







4)nathan young, misfits







5)cassie ainsworth, skins


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

INxJ or ENxP

1. Dr.Cox , Scrubs (love his rants)






His rants are typical of me IRL. I do the same shit.

2. Raymond Reddington , The Blacklist









3. Patrick Jane, The Mentalist 









4. Liz Lemon , 30 rock (love her humour)









5. Louise Belcher, Bob's Burger









I have a ton more.


----------



## aquasoul

Sorry can't type anything...... But I'm going out in a whim here.... INTP 

Here are mine -

Veronica Sawyer - _ Heathers_









Nathan Young - _Misfits_









Effy Stonem - _Skins_









Juno MacGuff - _Juno_









Tate Langdon - _American Horror Story_









I know it said 5 but oh well I'm adding Donnie Darko in anyway.


----------



## BlackFandango

Hmm. ISFP?

Raven - _Teen Titans_









Ryougi Shiki - _Kara no Kyoukai: The Garden of Sinners_









Allison - _The Breakfast Club_









Will Graham - Hannibal Lecter franchise









Johnny Smith - _The Dead Zone_


----------



## aquasoul

apparently I'm alway typed as an isfp in things like this. haha maybe I'm denying my true self.


----------



## Coburn

INFP

I'll pick more recognizable characters I really enjoy than my actual top favorites.









Carlton "Lassie" Lassiter from _Psych_









Dean Winchester from _Supernatural_









John Casey from _Chuck_









Javert from _Les Miserables_









Vegeta from _DBZ: Abridged_


----------



## Simpson17866

@BlackFandango : INFP
@Pilot : ISFJ


----------



## Coburn

Simpson17866 said:


> @Pilot : ISFJ


I cringed at that guess, hahaha. 

Okay, not to take up more limelight, but this time I'll list favorite kdrama characters.









Wang Yoo from _Empress Ki_. 

He's an ousted prince who is determined to reclaim his throne and take back his country from the Chinese. He's very logical and very principled, but at the same time runs entirely on his emotions. 









Kimura Shunji from _Gaksital_

He's not exactly a character I admire, but I love his character arc. Underneath the facade of logic he runs entirely on emotion.









Dae Gil from _Chuno_

Love his character. He's completely driven by animalistic instinct. He's essentially a broken character who lives a life constantly consumed by rage, grief, and despair. Excellent character, great actor.









Lee Soo Kyung from _Let's Eat_

She's a neurotic (but intelligent) paralegal who is obsessed with good food. Very blunt and guarded, but very opinionated and hard working. Terribly logical. 









Empress Ki from _Empress Ki_

She's essentially everything you could want in a lead female character. Principled, clever, arrogant, quick-minded, brave, daring, intelligent. She constantly pits herself against her enemies for the sole purpose of seeing them fall.


----------



## symbolone

Oh a lot of my favorite characters ARE my personality type.. haha
call me self-obsessed but what can I say, my fatal flaw is pride

1) Sherlock Holmes - BBC's Sherlock


2) Kenma - Haikyuu


3) Izaya Orihara - Durarara


4) Luna Lovegood - Harry Potter


5) L Lawliet - Death Note


6) The Mad Hatter - Alice in Wonderland


7) Kaneki Ken - Tokyo Ghoul


I cant post images but i suppose you could look them up if you'd like
tHE LIST IS TOO LONG BUT I CANT TAKE OFF ANY CHARACTERS I ADORE ALL OF THEM EQUALLY


----------



## Julchen

I do not know any of them... but from that little I have heard from these characters I would guess INxP


Sorry that I cannot post pictures... and if you do not know the characters. :/

- Adam Parrish (The Raven Cycle)

- Tessa Gray (The Infernal Devices)

- Hazel Lancaster (The Fault In Our Stars)

- Winter Hayle Blackburn (The Lunar Chronicles)

- Finn Collins (The 100)


----------



## symbolone

I'm going to say INFP perhaps?


----------



## AdroElectro

*5 Favorite Characters*

1. Vegeta









2. Kenpachi









3. Tony Stark









4. 11th Doctor









5. Shawn Spencer


----------



## Jordgubb

1.Morticia Adams


2.Liz Lemon 


3. Laura Ingalls


4. Pepper Potts 


5.BatMan


----------



## An Excellent Meme

1. The Doctor
2. Mikasa Ackerman
3. Light Yagami
4. Merlin
5. Kiba Inuzaka


----------



## An Excellent Meme

ISTP? I am pretty bad at guessing personality types.

---------------------
1. The Doctor
2. Mikasa Ackerman
3. Light Yagami
4. Merlin
5. Kiba Inuzaka

woops double post.


----------



## allanzo

@An Excellent Meme I would think INTP.
-------------------------
1. Max Caufield








2. Elizabeth Dewitt








3. Lightning








4. Namine








5. Raven


----------



## Exquisitor

@AdroElectro I'd say ENTP.

@kaffekopp ISTJ.

@allanzo not familiar with many of these characters, so I'll go off vibe and say INFP.


My five:

Trevor Goodchild








"This is what happens when a great deal of intelligence is invested in ignorance."

Kimiko Ross








"You just wait. We're going to find out the Universe is some Freshman's entry-level 'Hello World' programming assignment."

Huey Freeman








"My vision would turn your world upside down, tear asunder your illusions, and send the sanctuary of your own ignorance crashing down around you. Now ask yourself, are you ready to see that vision?"

Olivier Mira Armstrong








"The ideas and opinions of others don't affect me. I decide with my own eyes."

Kyuubey








"Whenever I tell you humans the simple facts you always react the same way. It makes no sense at all."

I have some characters I relate to more than these, but they're considerably more obscure.


----------



## Endologic

My first intuitive guess was ENTJ when I saw Olivier Armstrong from Fullmetal Alchemist, but the mechanics guy and the black anime kid reading a book made me think you're an introvert. INTJ fits.
Technically you could read my personality type on the left, but who cares?

1. Jack Sparrow, from Pirates of the Carribean










2. Tyrion Lannister, from Game of Thrones (ASoIaF)










3. The Joker, from Batman - The Dark Knight










4. L, from Death Note










5. Uchiha Madara, from Naruto Shippuden










Please ignore the thumbnails below. I don't know how this works.


----------



## brightflashes

@allanzo ISFP @Exquisitor xNTJ @Emologic INxP

Mine:

Belle (From Beauty and the Beast)
Luna Lovegood (From The Harry Potter Series)
Amele (from the movie Amele)
Peter Petrelli (From Heroes - the first run)
Ender (From Ender's Game)

edit to add: I included the ones I thought most people would recognize the most. If I went from my true favorite characters they would be:

Bambi (from the book by Felix Salten)
Tuala (From The Bridei Chronicles by Juliet Mariller)
Liaden (From Son of the Shadows by Juliet Mariller)
Offred (From The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood)
Amele (From the movie Amele)


----------



## Saffronialily

1. @brightflashes I'm going to take a leap and say INFP?

2. The characters I relate to the most:
• Dr. Cristina Yang- Grey's Anatomy









• Huey Freeman- The Boondocks









• Rebecca- 1000 Times Good Night









• Tessa Quayle- The Constant Gardener









• Hernando- Sense8


----------



## Endologic

@Saffronialily Sorry, but I don't know any of these characters. @brightflashes I would have guessed you're an INFJ unless we'd take Ender out of the equation. Really? INxP? That's strange because 3/5 of my characters were ENTPs.


----------



## Saffronialily

Emologic said:


> @Saffronialily Sorry, but I don't know any of these characters. @brightflashes I would have guessed you're an INFJ unless we'd take Ender out of the equation. Really? INxP? That's strange because 3/5 of my characters were ENTPs.


No worries.

Though I'm not familiar with Ender's Game, all those other characters I believe are Fi doms, which is why I leapt to INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Shanks - xNFJ
http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/onepiece/images/6/66/Shanks_Anime_Infobox.png

Roronoa Zoro - ISTP
http://onepiece-treasurecruise.com/en/wp-content/uploads/c0219.png

Vinsmoke Sanji - ESTJ
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/29800000/Sanji-one-piece-29883148-960-720.jpg

Naruto Uzumaki - ExFP
http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...umaki-naruto-shippuuden-18921003-1280-720.jpg

Yoda - INTP
know what he looks like, you should.


----------



## JoetheBull

Batou - Ghost in the shell stand alone complex (the Major also)







Batman - Enough said







Abby - NCIS







Data - star trek the next generation







Mordin Solus - Mass Effect 2 & 3


----------



## JoetheBull

jennalee said:


> you changed your username! I didn't realize. Those characters seem Fe. ExFJ
> 
> *Alistair from Dragon Age*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Legion From Mass Effect*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jon Snow from Game of Thrones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Raven From Teen Titans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jackie from That 70s Show*


INFP. part of me was thinking INFJ. not sure why.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

JoetheBull said:


> Batou - Ghost in the shell stand alone complex (the Major also)
> View attachment 490114
> 
> Batman - Enough said
> View attachment 490130
> 
> Abby - NCIS
> View attachment 490122
> 
> Data - star trek the next generation
> View attachment 490146
> 
> Mordin Solus - Mass Effect 2 & 3
> View attachment 490138


Um...INFP!

Mine are:
Elizabeth Bennet-Pride and Prejudice 
Princess Leia-Star Wars
Rey-Star Wars
Westley-The Princess Bride
Tori-Divergent


----------



## raskoolz

ESTP with strong preference towards action-type characters with disarming charm

For me:
Fox Mulder
Rustin Cohle
10th Doctor
Zack Fair
Batman


----------



## The red spirit

INTP

Zuko (Avatar the last airbender)
Kid Goku (Dragon ball)
Gohan (Dragon ball Z)
Piccolo (Dragon ball Z)
Wei Shen (Sleeping dogs)


----------



## PerilousPirahna

[MENTION=1223]mantukis5000 ISFJ

Ymir (Shingeki No Kyojin)
Armin (The same as Ymir)
Mine (Akame Ga Kill)
Touka (Tokyo Ghoul)
Minene (Marai Nikki)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

I literally know nothing about the characters above but judging that they're all anime except for the game character I'd say INFP or ISFP.

1. Raymond Reddington , The Blacklist 

View attachment 498970


2. Patrick Jane, The Mentalist

View attachment 498978


3. Gregory House, House MD

View attachment 498986


4. Amanda Bonner, Adam's Rib


----------



## Diamante

Considering House is the only character of them that I know of I would probably say xNTx. 

1) Boromir, Lord of the Rings
2) Darth Vader, Star Wars
3) V, V for Vendetta
4) Sabertooth, X-Men 
5) Harvey Dent/Two-Face, Batman


----------



## RaisinKG

Vader is ISTJ... V is INFJ...
I give up. IxxJ. Those are the only two characters I really know.

1. Usopp (One Piece)
2. Shanks (One Piece)
3. Aokiji (One Piece)
4. Zoro (One Piece)
5. Luffy (One Piece)


----------



## Heavelyn

1. V from V for Vendetta.







2. Silver Surfer.








3. Norton (Fight Club).







4. Anakin Skywalker (Shame on you if you don't know him.)








5. Mr. Nobody/Nemo







I get them too"
6. Obi-Wan Kenobi
7. Yoda
8. Mace Windu
9. Deadpool
10. Jigoku Shoujo main character - http://static.zerochan.net/Enma.Ai.full.722587.jpg
11. Mononoke - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mononoke_TV_2007.png
12. Sucker Punch - Babydoll and Sweet Pea

*I'm not going to guess myself, because I never watched one piece, and I don't trust internet.*


----------



## Bitterself

Heavelyn said:


> 1. V from V for Vendetta.
> View attachment 499570
> 
> 2. Silver Surfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Norton (Fight Club).
> View attachment 499578
> 
> 4. Anakin Skywalker (Shame on you if you don't know him.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Mr. Nobody/Nemo
> View attachment 499586
> 
> 
> *I'm not going to guess myself, because I never watched one piece, and I don't trust internet.*


Some hidden Fe in your characters. I'm guessing IxFJ, INFJ more probable.

1-Itachi (naruto)
2-Cheshire cat (Alice in the wonderland)
3-Jesus (Son of God)
4-Beca Mitchell (Pitch perfect)
5-Ariadne (or the architecture student, Inception)


----------



## Heavelyn

Bitterself said:


> Some hidden Fe in your characters. I'm guessing IxFJ, INFJ more probable.
> 
> 1-Itachi (naruto)
> 2-Cheshire cat (Alice in the wonderland)
> 3-Jesus (Son of God)
> 4-Beca Mitchell (Pitch perfect)
> 5-Ariadne (or the architecture student, Inception)


Jesus... everything is obvious. INFJ (cheshire INxJ or just INxx, Itachi INTP?) 
I'll go for INFJ


----------



## Bitterself

Heavelyn said:


> Jesus... and everything is obvious now. INFJ (cheshire INxJ or just INxx, Itachi INTP?)
> I'll go for INFJ


I thought Cheshire was ENTP...And I think Itachi is INxJ, most probably INFJ.


----------



## Heavelyn

Bitterself said:


> I thought Cheshire was ENTP...And I think Itachi is INxJ, most probably INFJ.


I don't remember him much, but for me he was that creep that comes from nowhere to scare lost little children. So much like my tested INFJ friend when we're 1x1.

And Itachi... my guess is P. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Bitterself

Heavelyn said:


> I don't remember him much, but for me he was that creep that comes from nowhere to scare lost little children. So much like my tested INFJ friend when we're 1x1.


Lol, I really like him though.


----------



## Wisteria

@Bitterself INFJ or xNTP @Heavelyn ENFJ

Legion (Mass Effect)
Disgust (Inside Out)
Roy Mustang (FMA:Brotherhood)
Jon Snow (Asoiaf/Game of Thrones)
Raven (Teen Titans)


----------



## Bitterself

jennalee said:


> @Bitterself INFJ or xNTP @Heavelyn ENFJ
> 
> Legion (Mass Effect)
> Disgust (Inside Out)
> Roy Mustang (FMA:Brotherhood)
> Jon Snow (Asoiaf/Game of Thrones)
> Raven (Teen Titans)


I think you've included all of the types in that list XD But I see Te/Fi and Ni/Se, so NTJ or SFP.


----------



## JTHearts

uhhhh the person above me didn't list any xD but for me:

1. Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)
2. Satan (The Bible) 
3. Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)
4. Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)
5. Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)


----------



## Bitterself

JTHearts said:


> uhhhh the person above me didn't list any xD but for me:
> 
> 1. Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)
> 2. Satan (The Bible)
> 3. Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)
> 4. Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)
> 5. Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)


Same as above, Te/Fi and Ni/Se. I think you're attracted to opposites of your type. And why Satan?


----------



## JTHearts

Bitterself said:


> Same as above, Te/Fi and Ni/Se. I think you're attracted to opposites of your type. And why Satan?


Because I believe the Abrahamic God to be the most evil character in all of history, so his enemy is naturally one of my favorites.


----------



## Miss Bingley

JTHearts said:


> uhhhh the person above me didn't list any xD but for me:
> 
> 1. Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)
> 2. Satan (The Bible)
> 3. Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)
> 4. Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)
> 5. Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)


hmmm...i see a lot of fi/ne in those choices, most of them being introverts. some se with huckleberry finn and holden caulfield, though. infp, maybe? ((you're listed as an esfj, though, so i don't know haha))

for me:
1. amelia shepherd (grey's anatomy/private practice)
2. amy brookheimer (veep)
3. mary crawley (downton abbey)
4. olivia pope (scandal)
5. caroline bingley (pride and prejudice)


----------



## DOGSOUP

Walking on the line of STJ, if I'd have to guess, extrovert.

Mine:
1. Clarice Starling (Silence of the lambs, Hannibal)
2. Rorschach (Watchmen)
3. Rust Cohle (True Detective)
4. Rose Walker (Sandman)
5. Dana Scully (X-files)


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid

DOGSOUP said:


> Mine:
> 1. Clarice Starling (Silence of the lambs, Hannibal)
> 2. Rorschach (Watchmen)
> 3. Rust Cohle (True Detective)
> 4. Rose Walker (Sandman)
> 5. Dana Scully (X-files)


I would have guessed INTJ, to be honest.

Here's mine...

1. Wednesday Addams - The Addams Family










2. Lana Winters - American Horror Story










3. Chihiro - Spirited Away










4. Konstantin Levin - Anna Karenina










5. The Unicorn - The Last Unicorn










6. Bonus : Dolores Haze - Lolita


----------



## Aurus

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> I would have guessed INTJ, to be honest.
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 1. Wednesday Addams - The Addams Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lana Winters - American Horror Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Chihiro - Spirited Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Konstantin Levin - Anna Karenina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The Unicorn - The Last Unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bonus : Dolores Haze - Lolita


 I think INFJ or XNFP
Although i can see the predominant Fe in lots of these characters, you could be easily XNFP.


Mine are (i have A SHIT TON of favourites so... Here is a small fraction of it :

*Sherlock Holmes*









*Albus Dumbledore (Harry potter)*









*Bruce Wayne/Batman (Batman)*









*Tyrion Lannister (Game of Thrones) *









*Gandalf (The Lord of the Rings) *









*Harry Potter (Harry Potter) - Bonus*


----------



## Wisteria

@Aurus INxJ

Legion (Mass Effect)
Jackie (That 70s Show)
Roy Mustang (FMA:Brotherhood)
Jon Snow (Asoiaf/Game of Thrones)
Raven (Teen Titans)


----------



## 5tarrynight

I think you are an INTJ.
1. Yui Hirasawa







2.Konata Izumi







3.Nico Yazawa







4. Kirino Kousaka







5.Anzu Futaba


----------



## ai.tran.75

1.







Rayon 
2.







spencer Reid 
3.







cookie 
4.







Kevin Mcallister 
5.







Stan 



Oh yeah infj for the poster above - a lot of fe in all the characters 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

@ai.tran.75 ENFP - I had to look some of the characters up but I guess ENFP. I saw some Ne and also some Fe in some of the characters but also Fi so overall vibe ENFP.

1. Charlotte from Lost in Translation 
(I don't think I've ever been so similar to any character. The rest of my list is not in any order, though).
View attachment 502346


2. Blair Waldorf from Gossip Girl
View attachment 502354


3. Haku from Spirited Away
View attachment 502362


4. Kiki from Kiki's Delivery Service
View attachment 502370


5. Holly Golightly from Breakfast at Tiffany's
View attachment 502378


6. I wanted to include Astrid Magnussen from White Oleander (the book) but I stuck with more widely recognisable characters...


----------



## Julchen

INTJ? I don't know any of these characters so it was basically sight typing


***
1. Richard Gansey - http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...o1_1280.png/revision/latest?cb=20151111043934 (Fan Art)

2. Raven Reyes - http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20151207092947&path-prefix=de

3. Linh Cinder - http://pre15.deviantart.net/9df5/th...nicles___linh_cinder_by_lostie815-d6wjqb4.jpg (Fan Art)

4. Alec Lightwood - https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/90/96/7c/90967c21ddf56fc4705968877f8f2b47.jpg

5. Johanna Mason - http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20131124092749&path-prefix=de


----------



## JaguarPap

*DON'T CHEAT. 
Keep your eyes to the right.*



1. Holden Caulfield - The Catcher in The Rye







2. Noah - Arronofsky's Noah







3. Paladin Anderson - Hellsing







4. Columbus - Zombieland







5. Darth Sidius - Star Wars


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid

Aurus said:


> I think INFJ or XNFP


You got me! INFJ.


----------



## Felipe

@JaguarPap some xSTP?

--

My favorites change from time to time, these are the ones I remember now:

Hajime Saitou (from Rurouni Kenshin)
Superman (played by Christopher Reeve)
Darth Sidious/Palpatine (from Star Wars)
Shikamaru (from Naruto)
Dr. House (from House)


----------



## JaguarPap

felipe said:


> @jaguarpap some xstp?
> 
> --
> 
> my favorites change from time to time, these are the ones i remember now:
> 
> Hajime saitou (from rurouni kenshin)
> superman (played by christopher reeve)
> darth sidious/palpatine (from star wars)
> shikamaru (from naruto)
> dr. House (from house)


entp?


----------



## Aurus

jennalee said:


> @Aurus INxJ
> 
> Legion (Mass Effect)
> Jackie (That 70s Show)
> Roy Mustang (FMA:Brotherhood)
> Jon Snow (Asoiaf/Game of Thrones)
> Raven (Teen Titans)


Lol, good! You got me!


----------



## Baphomet

Felipe said:


> @JaguarPap some xSTP?
> 
> --
> 
> My favorites change from time to time, these are the ones I remember now:
> 
> Hajime Saitou (from Rurouni Kenshin)
> Superman (played by Christopher Reeve)
> Darth Sidious/Palpatine (from Star Wars)
> Shikamaru (from Naruto)
> Dr. House (from House)


IxTP

Some of my favourite characters
Oikawa Tooru (Haikyuu)
Elliot Anderson (Mr. Robot)
Henry Barthes (Detachment) 
Jay Gatsby (The great Gatsby)
Yuno Gasai (Mirai Nikki)


----------



## Morn

^INFP


Ben Linus - Lost
Harold Finch - Person of Interest
Tywin Lannister - Game of Thrones
Victor Frankenstein - Penny Dreadful
Palpatine - Star Wars


----------



## Julchen

I N T J


Since mine got ignored:


Julchen said:


> 1. Richard Gansey - http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...o1_1280.png/revision/latest?cb=20151111043934 (Fan Art)
> 
> 2. Raven Reyes - http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20151207092947&path-prefix=de
> 
> 3. Linh Cinder - http://pre15.deviantart.net/9df5/th...nicles___linh_cinder_by_lostie815-d6wjqb4.jpg (Fan Art)
> 
> 4. Alec Lightwood - https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/90/96/7c/90967c21ddf56fc4705968877f8f2b47.jpg
> 
> 5. Johanna Mason - http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20131124092749&path-prefix=de


----------



## starvingautist

ISFJ (though I have absolutely no idea)

> Rodion Romanich Raskolnikov
['I wonder if that was the right thing to do?' Raskolnikov thought to himself, with an inward tremor. 'Did it sound natural? Did I exaggerate too much? Why did I say "Women!" like that?']
> Bertie Wooster




> Bernard Black




> Maurice Moss




> Eugene Wrayburn
[Bradley Headstone: You think no more of me than the dirt under your feet.
Eugene Wrayburn: I assure you, Schoolmaster, I don't think about you.]


----------



## JaguarPap

Julchen said:


> I N T J
> 
> 
> Since mine got ignored:


I accidentally saw your type already.


----------



## Jaune

Definitely an introverted thinker. INTJ sounds about right, and INTP as an alternative based on those characters.

1. Pyrrha Nikos (_RWBY_)










2. Marcus Brewer (_About a Boy_)










3. Enjolras (_Les Misérables_)










4. Axl Heck (_The Middle_)










5. Harima Kenji (_School Rumble_)


----------



## Clark Kent

Heh, I'm leaving a comment after someone named Juane Valjuane. I nearly made my username Jean Valjean on this site (and actually, I seriously considered changing my name to John Valjohn in real life). It would have been funny if I did use that name.

Anyway, Enjolras. Sadly, the only chap I recognize on that list. But I'm going to make an inference, based off of the impression that the other pictures give me. A couple of them are anime, and I hardly know anything about anime, although its fans kind of give me similar impressions, like most of them are xxFP. And then there's Enjolras, who's idealistic and spirited, probably an ENFP. But I know some INFPs who really gravitate toward Enjolras, and the two younger blokes, Marcus and Axl, seem introverted to me, so...

You're an INFP.

Aaaaaaanyway, my characters include


Jean Valjean, from _Les Misérables_ (especially when played by Colm Wilkinson)
Oskar Schindler, from _Schindler's List_
Clark Kent / Superman , from many incarnations. But not the Zack Snyder one. _Never_ the Zack Snyder one.
Tobias, from _Animorphs_
George Bailey, from _It's A Wonderful Life_

I tried to include images, but nope nope, I'm too new around here for that. I'm just going to assume that whoever responds to this will be familiar with all of these except for maybe Tobias. Otherwise, these characters are all fairly famous.

Boy, whoever responds to this is _not_ going to get my personality right, I can tell.


----------



## Super Luigi

Sorry, man. I only know about 2, 3, and 5 and based on that, you seem more INFJ, like me.

1) Thomas Magnum - _Magnum, PI_

* *















2) Obi-Wan Kenobi - _Star Wars_

* *















3) Ra's Al Ghul - _Batman Begins_

* *















4) Aslan - _The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe_

* *















5) Mufasa - _The Lion King_

* *


----------



## kitchensink

Okay, so I'm pretty sure that Aslan and Mufasa are both ENFJ (or maybe INFJ for Aslan)--must be a lion thing, I guess!  Obi Wan... is he an INFJ? Then the other two, I don't know so well so just tentatively doing INFJ for you.

1) Vincent van Gogh (Doctor Who... shh it counts)


2) Erik (Phantom of the Opera)









3) Kurt Hummel (Glee... don't judge me. I was going through things when Glee first came out. Kurt was my hero, stereotypical as he is)









4) Prince Myshkin (The Idiot)



5) Bruce Banner (Marvel... Norton, Ruffalo, doesn't matter)


----------



## AzV

Light Yagami - Death Note

Petyr Baelish - Game of throne

Tywin Lannister - Game of throne

Sheldon Cooper - Big Bang Theory

Barney Stinson - How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Lacy

Light -> INTJ 1w2
Petyr -> ENTJ 3w2
Tywin -> ENTJ 8w9 (in the serie)
Sheldon -> ISTJ 5w6
Barney -> ENTP 3w2

ENTJ 3w2
______________________________

1. Riven (League of legends)








2. Severus Snape








3. Ilse Langnar








4. Armin Arlert








5. Petra Ral


----------



## Super Luigi

@witchensink was skipped, somebody please type him based on the characters he listed


----------



## Lacy

(I made a mistake and post the reply twice. The right post is under this one)


----------



## Lacy

Father Elephant said:


> @witchensink was skipped, somebody please type him based on the characters he listed


Oki, I'll do it :3
__________________________

Vincent Van Gogh -> I don't know in doctor Who but INFP 4w5 in real life.
Erik -> INxJ 4w5
Kurt Hummel -> ISFP ?
Prince Myshkin -> Seems INFx
Bruce Banner -> INTP 9w8

INFx, probably P 4w5

______________________________

1. Riven (League of legends)
View attachment 594170


2. Severus Snape
View attachment 594178


3. Ilse Langnar
View attachment 594186


4. Armin Arlert
View attachment 594194


5. Petra Ral
View attachment 594202


----------



## Super Luigi

@Lacy Tears thank you 
I could only type Kurt Hummel. I've seen four seasons of Glee.
I figured he was an INFP. He had a lot of ideas and seemed to be an idealist.


----------



## Anni415

Gabriel oak- far from the madding crowd 

Thorin oakenshield 

Haku - spirited away

Daenerys Targaryen

Gandalf

I don't know any of the characters that the person above posted.... Sorry. Snape I think might be ISFJ


----------



## Super Luigi

Gabriel Oak - ISTJ
Thorin Oakenshield - ISTJ
Haku - INFJ
Daenerys Targaryen - INFJ
Gandalf - INFJ

looks like INFJ is indeed your type, or possibly ISFJ

1) Batman

* *
















2) Mr. Freeze

* *















3) Tim Drake

* *















4) Spider-Man

* *















5) Scarecrow

* *


----------



## Wisteria

ENTP?

Celty - Durarara









Sombra - Overwatch









Legion - Mass Effect









Daenerys - GoT










Roy Mustang - FMA
...I'm too lazy to finish this post.


----------



## Lacy

INTP

1. Riza Hawkeye -FMA








2. Haku - naruto








3. Haku - Spirited Away








4- Robert Frobisher - Cloud Atlas








5- Poppy - League of Legends


----------



## Azazel

Back to INFJ? 

1. - Didn't watch but typed as ISFJ.
2. - ISFx
3. - INFJ all the way
4. - IxFP
5. - ESFP all the way.

Those characters are mostly Introverts and all of them Feelers.
As you're an I and F, you appreciate reflection and characterizing on those characters, I can suppose IxFP by this.


Skip me.


----------



## sparklehorsette

I have many, but at the moment

Frank Castle - Daredevil
Helena - Orphan Black
Harry Potter (title character)
River Tam - Firefly
Arya Stark - A Song Of Ice And Fire / Game Of Thrones


----------



## Lollapalooza

Well, I saw sparklehorsettes MBTI type so I'm just gonna guess the enneagram type: 4, just the hunch..

These all are characters I can relate to: (not in any order)

1. Harry Potter









2. Demelza (Poldark)









3. Susanna (Girl, Interrupted)









4. Bob Dylan (all of them / I'm not there)









5. Eowyn (LotR)


----------



## jjcu

I think either Isfp or Infp

1. Morrigan Aensland (Darkstalkers)










2. Ivy Valentine (Soul Calibur)










3. Sephiroth (FF7)










4. Succubus (Castlevania)










5. Orochimaru (Naruto)


----------



## 6007

I only recognize Morrigan, unfortunately. 

I am going to take a big swing here, and I might make a big ass miss. ESFP.


chloe the bitch in apt 23








sebastian michaelis, black butler









leonard church, RvB










Wednesday Addams









Rob Swanson


----------



## bremen

I only know Wednesday and Sebastian so I'm going to go with Intp.


1.Reinhard von Lohengramm 

* *





Count Reinhard von Lohengramm is a young admiral in the Galactic Empire.

He was born Reinhard von Müsel to an impoverished aristocratic family. His mother died when he was very young and he only has faint memories of her. His father's will was shattered at about the same time and the only person left to care for young Reinhard was his beloved older sister Annerose. When Reinhard was about ten years old, his family had to move into a middle class suburban neighborhood. There he met Siegfried Kircheis who would become his best and perhaps only friend, but whatever happiness Reinhard managed to find as a child was to be short-lived. 

The emperor Friedrich IV took a liking to his sister and ordered her to move into his palace and become his new concubine. Afraid that if she refused she would bring down the emperor's wrath on her younger brother, Annerose reluctantly accepted and her father even managed to get some money out of it. Infuriated Reinhard swore vengeance against the emperor, vengeance against the Goldenbaum dynasty and vengeance against the oppressive nobility. He swore that he would never rest until he freed his sister of her predicament and became powerful enough never to be ordered by anyone again. 

To achieve his goals and with Kircheis by his side, Reinhard joined the military. He quickly rose through the ranks and after proving his ability time and again to the hostile and corrupt nobility, ever reluctant to accept a fallen aristocrat like him into their ranks, he became an imperial high admiral and was elevated to peerage as the "count of Lohengramm". As he steps into the admiralty, the Emperor gives him the prototype battleship Brünhild, which serves as Reinhards flagship from then on.

Nicknamed "Blonde Brat" by his enemies and "Golden Lion" by his friends, Reinhard is a handsome and gifted individual, a superb tactician and an unequaled strategist. Brave and noble, he always leads his fleets from the front, much to the admiration, as well as the horror, of his subordinates. Ambitious and determined, Reinhard is only hindered by his immeasurable pride, his warlike nature and the turmoil in his heart.




2.Lelouch Lamperouge 

* *





Lelouch is a highly intelligent individual who is also calm, sophisticated, and arrogant due to his aristocratic upbringing. While at school, Lelouch conducts himself as a sociable, likeable, and often easygoing student. However, this is really a mask to hide his true nature. While as Zero his true nature is expressed. His charisma and beliefs in justice gain him the trust and respect of many soldiers and leaders.

Lelouch is known for having a very stoic personality. He never cared about schoolwork, seeing the entire thing as trivial, even though his high intelligence would make it easy for him. At one point, Shirley stated that if Lelouch applied himself in school, he could get high grades. He enjoys seeking out challenges, often playing chess against nobility. In general, Lelouch takes most day-to-day affairs with open disinterest, often not even noticing the affection of others, especially Shirley, his fellow classmate. He has a strong dislike for nobles, viewing them as tepid and "overprivileged parasites."

In battle, Lelouch is very cold and tactical. He is willing to sacrifice civilians and soldiers alike, if that is what it takes to achieve the objective. In the battle at Narita, when he created a landslide that wiped out most of the enemy forces, and indirectly, several civilians in the town below, he brushed off the civilian casualties as a simple "mathematical overestimation." He did have second thoughts when he learned that one of them was Shirley's father, but he accepted that there will always be consequences for all of his actions. He also saw no problem with collapsing a large portion of Tokyo, resulting in countless military and civilian casualties.

Many characters have noted that Lelouch is quite selfish, as his desire to remake the world into what he wants it to be comes from his desire to avenge his mother's apparent death and Nunnally's sake, however in time he realizes that this goal is not just for them, but for the entire world.

Despite his cold, calculating demeanor, and ruthlessness in battle, he can be a rather compassionate person to his friends and loved ones. To Nunnally, he is a loving older brother, and to Suzaku, a loyal friend, despite the fact that the two are enemies. Lelouch, at first glance, seems to have relatively little concern for the well-being of his subordinates, but in reality, he does care about them, seeing them as valuable allies. Though he has shown preference on occasion especially with Kallen.




3.Guts

* *





Guts is the series main protagonist. In the series, Guts is a mercenary who travels from company to company so he is always fighting. After meeting Griffith, Guts is defeated in battle by Griffith and is forced to join the Band of the Hawk. Guts has also appeared in every Berserk video game. Guts is a Byronic hero who is born as one who may be able to struggle against causality, but who is unable to maintain it indefinitely. His childhood and adolescence in a mercenary band after being adopted by the band's leader Gambino, and his later joining of, and departure from, the Band of the Hawk.
The dynamic and turbulent relationship between Guts and Griffith, the leader of the Band of the Hawk, forms the primary focus of the manga for the first thirteen volumes. After the events of the Eclipse, during which he loses his left forearm and right eye, Guts seeks revenge on Griffith, who is now Femto. In the process, he is reunited with Casca after a separation of two years.
Following the Incarnation Ceremony at Albion, Guts travels with a new group of companions.
Guts can be seen as the exact opposite of Griffith in just about every way. Guts is a tall, muscular warrior with short black hair, a body full of scars and wields a monstrous weapon while dressed in cursed armor, all things associated with an archetypal villain though he is actually a deeply heroic and kind person. Griffith is of average height, thin, has long white hair, no physical scars and wields an elegant sabre, things associated with a traditional hero despite actually being a savage villain. Guts wears tattered black clothing and, though incredibly skilled, fights like a barbarian; winning by any means necessary. Griffith wears white armor and has a much more refined style resembling fencing. In addition they usually have the exact opposite effect on everyone they meet. Most people are naturally drawn to Griffith upon first meeting him and would die for him without hesitation whereas Guts is usually feared and detested by just about everyone he comes across until they get to know him. This extends to their morals and actions as well. Guts maintains the image of a callous warrior who manages to protect the people around him while Griffith puts up a somewhat idealistic facade but is also willing to sacrifice anybody without exception to further his ultimate goal. And while Guts unhesitatingly chooses to battle his way through enemies, Griffith refrains from excessive participation in combat, preferring to manipulate anyone in his way.




4.Paul von Oberstein

* *





Paul von Oberstein is a captain serving as chief of staff in fortress Iserlohn of the Galactic Empire. He was born blind and has to wear artificial eyes to see. He has nothing but contempt for his incompetent commander and despises the high nobles, realizing fully well the decadence of the Goldenbaum dynasty and how ignorant they are of the common people's plight. If he himself had been born a few years earlier, when the "inferior genes exclusion law" was still in effect, he would have been discarded as dangerous to the species. Because of that and realizing Reinhard's abilities, he wants to join his camp.

Oberstein is a genius strategist and organizer, both in war and politics. Calm and composed, he never shows any sign of emotional distress, everything he says and does is part of a well thought, reasonable plan.




5.Frederica Bernkastel

* *





Famous quote: "When they're alive, you can enjoy watching them struggle. When they're dead, you can enjoy tearing out their guts. Tales are things you get to enjoy twice."

She is also known as the Witch of Miracles, and greatly resembles Rika Furude from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni. Her name also suggests some connection to Rika's "alter-ego" Frederica Bernkastel (which is hinted when Bernkastel quotes herself saying Rika's trademark "Ni~pa" sound). It is said she resides in a world where concepts such as fate and probability can be visualized. Despite this, she has a pretty twisted personality and described herself as the "cruelest witch in the world."

Unlike other witches she has lifeless eyes. She appears to see Beatrice's game to solve her boredom, and unable to stand seeing the player getting tortured by Beatrice's game, she assists the player by giving some hints around the workings of the game. Her "Magic of Miracles" allows her to reset a desperate situation as long as the probability of a favorable situation is not equal to zero (Similar to Hanyuu's power to reset time).

She wants to defeat Beatrice, regardless of the means used for this objective. Throughout Umineko no Naku Koro ni, she maintains an icy and aloof calm in most situations, though by the end of Alliance of the Golden Witch and throughout Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru, she is shown to be just as impish and playfully cruel as Lambdadelta.


----------



## Endologic

Chicoisking said:


> IXFP Leaning towards ISFP for some reason
> 
> 1. Sans from Undertale
> 2. Izuku midoriya from my hero academy
> 3. Mob from Mob pyscho 100
> 4. Spider-Man
> 5. Jim moriaty from sherlock


INTP

...

*1. Tyrion Lannister*_ - Game of Thrones_
*2. Burgerpants*_ - Undertale_
*3. Okabe Rintarou*_ - Steins;Gate_
*4. Samwell Tarly*_ - Game of Thrones_
*5. Orihara Izaya*_ - Durarara_, tied with _*Hisoka* - Hunter x Hunter_

(Note: This list is current, excludes the characters mentioned in the quote, and is subject to change.)


----------



## Endologic

pizzathegreat said:


> Don't know all those characters, but INTP?
> 
> Not in any order.
> 
> 1. Ron Swanson
> 2. Red Hood/Jason Todd
> 3. Bronn (GoT)
> 4. Boba Fett
> 5. Garrett (Thief 1 & II)


_Damn ninja!_

You sorta give me an ISTP vibe though.

(My list is above.)


----------



## Silent Theory

@Endologic ENTP

1. *Shikamauru * - _Naruto_
2. *Dean Winchester* - _Supernatural_
3. *Jimmy McGill* - _Better Call Saul_
4. *Kakashi Hatake* - _Naruto_
5. *Gray Fullbuster* - _Fairy Tail_


----------



## gyogul

INTP

1. Gaara (Naruto)
2. Teresa (Claymore)
3. Willard (Umineko)

can't think of the other two


----------



## Retrospectacles

Haven't seen any of those shows (sorry  ) but I researched the characters a bit and I'm going with INTJ.

Mine (in order):

1. Merlin (Merlin) 
2. Nick (Zootopia)
3. Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
4. Jim (The Office)
5. Ender (Ender's Game)


----------



## Turi

INFP 

Jordan Belfort (wolf of wall street)
Jay Gatsby (the great Gatsby)
Calvin Candie (Django unchained)
Frank Abagnale Jr. (catch me if you can)
Teddy Daniels (shutter island)


----------



## Energumen

Someone likes Leonardo DiCaprio. I'd say ESTP.

*Gandalf _(The Lord of the Rings series and The Hobbit)_
*Albus Dumbledore _(The Harry Potter series)_
*Aslan _(The Chronicles of Narnia)_
*Hellboy _(Hellboy series)_
*Abe Sapien _(Hellboy series)_


----------



## Super Luigi

INFJ

Penguin (from _The Batman_)

* *














Grunkle Stan (from _Gravity Falls_)

* *














Hector Barbossa (from _Pirates of the Caribbean_)

* *














Bruce the Great White Shark (from _Finding Nemo_)

* *














Sonic the Hedgehog

* *


----------



## tinyheart

Sonic alone gave me the ISTP vibes...

Already did this but:

-Usopp (_One Piece_)
-Nobu Terashima (_NANA_)
-Lagertha (_Vikings_)
-Cinderella (_Cinderella_)
-Aragorn (_Lord of the Rings_)

Try me.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

INFP
George Smiley (Tinker,tailor,soldier,spy)
Gregory House (House M.D)
James Bond (James Bond movie series)
Dexter Morgan (Dexter)
Captain Kirk (Star trek)


----------



## The Conundrum

ENTJ

I can't decide which are my favorite characters of all times, however, I can list 5 I really like. 

- Ramsey Bolton (Game of Thrones)
- Vitto Corleone (The Godfather)
- Walter White (Breaking Bad)
- T.Bag (Prison Break)
- Senior Chang (Community)


----------



## Birbsofafeather

I'd have guessed ISTJ from yours. All but the first, my favorite, are in random order. 

- Thane Krios (Mass Effect) <---- I could write an essay as to why I love this character
- Ben Wyatt (Parks and Rec)
- Barry Allen (The Flash)
- Darcy (Pride and Prejudice)
- Joo Joong-won (Master's Sun)


----------



## aquasoul

ooh nice mix. ISTP?

- Jean-Baptiste Grenouille (Perfume: Story of a Murderer)
- Lindsay Weir (Freaks and Geeks) 
- Bridget Tice (Most Popular Girls in School)
- Penny Lane (Almost Famous)
- Craig Manning (Degrassi: The Next Gen)


----------



## Mone

Don't know half of them so let's give it a try, I guess...? ISFJ

Captain Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Caribbean)
Sherlock Holmes (Sherlock BBC version the most)
Pinkie Pie (My little pony: Friendship is Magic)
Ramsay Bolton (Game of Thrones or Songs of ice an fire)
Hannibal Lecter (Silence of the lambs)


----------



## Super Luigi

Unfortunately, I only know the first two. I'd say you're an NTP, which means you typed yourself right.

Gilligan - from the TV series _Gilligan's Island_
Scott Pilgrim - from the movie _Scott Pilgrim VS The World_
Benjamin Pierce - from the TV series _M.A.S.H._
Inspector Gadget - from the TV cartoon series _Inspector Gadget_
Pippi Longstocking - from the TV cartoon series _Pippi Longstocking_


----------



## jetser

Well, the mention of Scott Pilgrim already got me thinking ENFP.

Mine:

-Walter White (Breaking bad)
-Yagami Light (Death Note)
-Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
-Mark Zuckerberg (The Social Network)
-Mark Watney (The Martian)


----------



## tinyheart

INTP

More ASOIAF!

-Bronn
-Eddison Tollett "Dolorous Edd"
-Olenna Redwyne
-Renly Baratheon
-Hot Pie


----------



## Miss Bingley

isxp? the only real outlier seems to be olenna (but everyone, of all types, loves her haha)

1) alice morgan (luther)
2) amelia shepherd (grey's anatomy)
3) caroline bingley (pride and prejudice)
4) cersei lannister (game of thrones)
5) cat grant (supergirl)


----------



## Super Luigi

I don't know any of those characters.

Hector Barbossa - from _Pirates of the Caribbean_
Bruce the Great White Shark - from _Finding Nemo_
Jim Kirk - from the new _Star Trek_ movies
Thor - from the Marvel movies
Grunkle Stan - from _Gravity Falls_


----------



## tinyheart

IxTP???

-Demelza Poldark
-Hades (_Hercules_)
-Donkey
-Elmo (<3<3<3)
-Desmond Hume (_LOST_)


----------



## Laewen

I'd say ENxP

- Roy Mustang (FMA B)
- Simon (Quantico)
- Naoi Ayato (Angel beats)
- Gabrielle solis (Desperate housewife)
- Kougyoku (Magi)


----------



## Reila

I only know three of those characters, so I will base my judgement on the three I know plus the appearance of the others.

xNTJ.

Lain Iwakura (Serial Experiments Lain)
Kino (Kino no Tabi)
Akane Kurashiki (Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors)
Akemi Homura (Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)
Murphy Cooper (Interstellar)


----------



## Mr Castelo

Reila Nimu said:


> I only know three of those characters, so I will base my judgement on the three I know plus the appearance of the others.
> 
> xNTJ.
> 
> Lain Iwakura (Serial Experiments Lain)
> Kino (Kino no Tabi)
> Akane Kurashiki (Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors)
> Akemi Homura (Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)
> Murphy Cooper (Interstellar)


Lain is INTP, Kino and Cooper are ISTPs... Ti-dom all the way. Also, I was going to include Kino and Homura as favorite characters, but I guess I won't now, haha.

Some of my favorite characters are:

Batman (DC Comics)
Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)
John Constantine (Hellblazer)
Norman Bates (Psycho/Bates Motel)
The Driver (Drive)


----------



## Reila

I wasn't sure if Kino was INTP or ISTP, but I suppose ISTP makes sense. Also, some argue that Homura is an unhealthy INTP with good arguments to back the claim, but I haven't been convinced on her type yet. 

@Mr. Castelo

Just wanted to respond to your post. The next poster should naturally skip this post.


----------



## tinyheart

Mr. Castelo said:


> Lain is INTP, Kino and Cooper are ISTPs... Ti-dom all the way. Also, I was going to include Kino and Homura as favorite characters, but I guess I won't now, haha.
> 
> Some of my favorite characters are:
> 
> Batman (DC Comics)
> Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)
> John Constantine (Hellblazer)
> Norman Bates (Psycho/Bates Motel)
> The Driver (Drive)


INTP

-Sawyer
-Hurley
-Juliet
-Ben
-Jin

Guess <3


----------



## RoboticForest

@Lady Kaizoku
Please post what series these characters come from. I can't google them well.

I also added descriptions for people who don't know them.

— L (Death note). The best detective in the Death Note world — using his meticulous logic and constant second guessing to catch the criminal mastermind Kira. Also very mild mannered, eccentric and has a thing for sweets.

— Ginko (Mushishi). A really laidback and stoic traveler going around Japan as a supernatural doctor — calmly informing people of his studies of a lifeform called Mushi to cure ailments and with a quiet strength, deal with their intense dangers along the way.

— Mark Watney (The Martian). A brilliant easygoing astronaut who gets stuck on Mars and uses his greatest skills of resourcefulness, quick problem solving and ingenuity to survive. Known as a pretty sunny and optimistic person by his crewmates — using his humor to cope with being stuck in the middle of nowhere.

— Lelouch Vi Britannia (Code Geass) The mastermind who uses his supernatural ability of mind control and intellectual ability to predict his enemy's actions to wage a revolution against the king of Britannia for revenge, for a better world for his beloved sister and to rid the world of injustice. 

— Okarin (Steins Gate) An eccentric who claims himself to be a mad scientist (but really doing it just to mess around and look cool) finds with his friends, a time traveling microwave. Brandished with the quirks like thinking the government is after him and making awesome sounding operation names for "top secret missions", gets motivated by his intense curiosity to experiment with the device.


----------



## Reila

All of Lady Kaizoku's favorite characters are from the TV series "LOST". I am going to say INFP because that is a lot of love and dedication to just one series. Sun was my favorite character.

@RoboticForest I don't know the third character in your list, but I am familiar with the other four. Your list is very Ti heavy with L (INTP), Ginko (INTP), Okabe Rintarou (ENTP?) plus Lelouch who isn't a Ti user, but is a classic INTJ. For you, INTP is a perfect typing as far as character preferences is concerned.

I guess I will post my list again: 

Lain Iwakura (Serial Experiments Lain)
Kino (Kino no Tabi)
Akane Kurashiki (Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors)
Akemi Homura (Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)
Annie Leonhart (Shingeki no Kyojin)

I changed one character to shake things up.


----------



## meaningless

@Reila Nimu I only know 2 of them but based on that... I'd say IxTJ

1.) Keith (Voltron)
2.) Stiles Stilinski (Teen Wolf)
3.) Saitama (One Punch Man)
4.) Sailor Venus (Sailor Moon)
5.) Jughead Jones (Riverdale)


----------



## Krayfish

meaningless said:


> @Reila Nimu I only know 2 of them but based on that... I'd say IxTJ
> 
> 1.) Keith (Voltron)
> 2.) Stiles Stilinski (Teen Wolf)
> 3.) Saitama (One Punch Man)
> 4.) Sailor Venus (Sailor Moon)
> 5.) Jughead Jones (Riverdale)


Mmm... You've got some good characters in here, I'd probably have to go with INTP

Ling Yao (FMA)
Orochimaru (Naruto, although I’m only on like 3rd season so there’s a reference)
Stein (Soul Eater)
Uncle Iroh (Avatar the last airbender)
Sophie Pendragon (Howl’s Moving Castle)


----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus

ExFP I think of Stein as extroverted and Iroh as a feeling-percieving type from what I remember.

(They are not in order)

-Merlin (Merlin lol)
-Tommen Baratheon (GoT, some may say it's weird) 
-Batman
Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carribean)
and to throw a spanner in the works - Light Yagami (Death Note - Anime version but I do like the movie version too, I'd say I relate most to the movie version though)


----------



## JuneBud

INFx

1. Harry Potter (Harry Potter)
2. Fluttershy (MLP)
3. Dipper Pines (Gravity Falls)
4. Barry Allen (Flash) 
5. Steve Rogers (Captain America)


----------



## Super Luigi

@*gravityfalls3*

What about your 5 favorite characters?

ooh, he edited his post after I asked that hehe


----------



## Literally Gone

INFP

The Man In Black: from The Princess Bride
Yennefer of Vengerberg: from The Witcher
Georgia Lass: from Dead Like Me
The Man With No Name: The Good, the Bad, and the ugly
10th Doctor : Doctor Who


----------



## Komodo

1- Dipsy
2- Raputin 
3- Cicciobello
4- LaVey
5- Barney


...what?


----------



## Knave

1. Meursault -- The Stranger
2. Doug Funnie -- Doug
3. The Joker -- Batman
4. Dexter Morgan -- Dexter
5. Randall Patrick McMurphy -- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Mandarintea

rpmcmurphy47 said:


> 1. Meursault -- The Stranger
> 2. Doug Funnie -- Doug
> 3. The Joker -- Batman
> 4. Dexter Morgan -- Dexter
> 5. Randall Patrick McMurphy -- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


Okay, I can see you are an INFP, so INFP.

Here are my 5. Most are male, but I kind of tend to ignore gender when relating to someone. Plus, it's usually tough for me to relate to most female characters. Many aren't written well, or are not someone I relate to. 
Anyway:

1. Frodo Baggins








2. Shaun from Shaun of the Dead








3. Brienne of Tarth, GOT








4. Linus from Peanuts








5. Edward from Edward Scissorhands








I typically am pretty annoyed by the later Tim Burton movies, but the old ones are good ones. I can't deny that I can relate to Edward.


----------



## ChaoticEvil

1. all the chicks from kill bill. 

2. spider goddess lloth from dungeons and dragons universe

3. any girl in cat costume. black cat from marvel, cat women from dc, cheetara from thundercats. 

4. soundwave from transformers. as a kid, i just friggin' loved how he was ejecting casettes from his chest that transform into various pet robots. cute and creative and cool at the same time. 

5. daredevil and elektra because i like tragedy and fucked up characters as well.

plot twist: what's my tritype?


----------



## Super Luigi

^ my guess - 479

Neo from _The Matrix_
Data from _Star Trek: The Next Generation_
Dipper Pines from Disney's _Gravity Falls
_Peter Parker from _The Spectacular Spiderman_
Edward Nygma from _Batman: The Animated Series_


----------



## aerynth

^ INTJ.

1) Tyrion Lannister.

2) Hermione Granger. 

3) Danielle from Ever After.










4) Violet from American Horror Story.










5) Kaylee from Firefly.


----------



## ChaoticEvil

Inspector Gadget said:


> ^ my guess - 479


close, i am 478. stupid thing: if you don't have 15 posts you can't even pm back, did you know that? hah.


----------



## Super Luigi

ChaoticEvil said:


> close, i am 478. stupid thing: if you don't have 15 posts you can't even pm back, did you know that? hah.


Either I knew when I was first starting here and I forgot, or I never knew at all.
Good to see that I got so close.

I'm still confused by the next person after me saying INTJ when all five of my characters are INTP
Is it my avatar, does this look like an INTJ picture to some people?


----------



## Athena_

INTP

1.Richie Gecko(From Dusk till Dawn:The Series)

2. Ciel Phantomhive (Black Butler)

3.Shizuku Mizutani(Tonari no Kaibutsu kun)

4.Hannibal Lecter (Hannibal)

5.Lelouch Lamperouge(Code Geass)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

I only know three of those characters (Ciel, Hannibal, Lelouch). I think they are all INTJs? I am not sure about Mads Mikkelsen's Hannibal, but I see the Silence of the Lambs version of Hannibal as an INTJ.

So... INTJ.

Tsunemori Akane (Psycho-Pass)
Louise Banks (Arrival)
Makise Kurisu (Steins;Gate)
Nick Wilde (Zootopia)
Hiccup (How to Train Your Dragon)


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Well, don't know Arrival and Psycho-Pass but ENFP?

Zuko (Avatar: The last Airbender)
Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
Indiana Jones (India Jones Franchise)
Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)
Harley Quinn (Batman: TA)


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Well, don't know Arrival and Psycho-Pass but ENFP?

Zuko (Avatar: The last Airbender)
Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
Indiana Jones (India Jones Franchise)
Forrest Gump (Forrest Gump)
Harley Quinn (Batman: TA)


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP

Geralt (The Witcher)
Jon Snow (GoT
Widowmaker (overwatch)
Celty (durarara)
Mustang (FMA)


----------



## Super Luigi

most of your characters are INFP or INFJ, but most of them were also P, so INFP

Agent K from _Men in Black_
Tom Hagen from _The Godfather_
George Banks from _Mary Poppins_
Commissioner James Gordon from _Batman: The Animated Series_
Commodore James Norrington from the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ movies


----------



## Energumen

Lol, those are basically all ISTJs, so I'm going to say ISTJ.

*Captain Nemo _(20, 000 Leagues Under the Sea)_
*Frankenstein's monster _(Frankenstein)_
*Albus Dumbledore _(Harry Potter series)_
*Spike Spiegel _(Cowboy Bebop anime)_
*Dorothy Waynewright _(The Big O anime)_


----------



## MyName

INTP or INTJ

For me-

Hamlet, Prince of Denmark
Charles Foster Kane
Winston Smith
Michael Corleone
James Bond


----------



## Super Luigi

Hamlet - INTJ
Kane - ESTP
Smith - INTP
Corleone - INTJ
Bond - ESTP
well the letters lean towards INTP, but ESTP and INTJ both use the same perceiving functions, so INTJ it is

okay, here's mine 


Philip Fry from _Futurama_
Drake Bell from _Drake & Josh_
Danny Reagan from _Blue Bloods_
Hal Wilkerson from _Malcolm In The Middle_
Qui-Gon Jinn from _Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace_


----------



## Miss Bingley

xSFP -- I love Drake lmao. *music* I never thought it would be so simple but, I found a way, I found a way......

As for me: 
1. Amelia Shepherd (Grey's Anatomy)
2. Alice Morgan (Luther)
3. Charlotte King (Private Practice)
4. Cat Grant (Supergirl)
5. Dottie Underwood (Agent Carter)


----------



## Reila

Tough one. I don't know Amelia Shepherd, as I stopped watching Grey's Anatomy before her introduction.


* *




The show lost its magic to me when they killed Lexie. I don't like how the writer kills so many characters.



I only watched the crossover episodes from Grey's Anatomy with Private Practice, so I am lost on that end, too. I am going to say ESxx because I think there are quite a few sensors in Grey's Anatomy and maybe those two characters are sensors! Flawless logic. Also, aside from some messed up fellows like Meredith, Cristina and Alex, most of the cast seems to favor extroversion over introversion.

This is the best I can do for now. Anyways, top five favorites, cartoon edition.

1. Stevonnie (Steven Universe)
2. Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls)
3. Judy Hopps (Zootopia)
4. Coraline (Coraline)
5. Jade Chan (Jackie Chan Adventures)


----------



## Krayfish

Reila Nimu said:


> This is the best I can do for now. Anyways, top five favorites, cartoon edition.
> 
> 1. Stevonnie (Steven Universe)
> 2. Mabel Pines (Gravity Falls)
> 3. Judy Hopps (Zootopia)
> 4. Coraline (Coraline)
> 5. Jade Chan (Jackie Chan Adventures)[/FONT]


You have a good taste in characters and shows. All of this screams Ne (except for maybe Judy, I'm pretty sure she was a high Si user), and there is also a lot of Fi here, so I'll go xNFP with a slight inclination towards INFP

1) Kabuto (naruto)
2) Haruhi Fujoka (OHSHC)
3) Connie (Steven Universe)
4) James (Pokemon)
5) Death The Kid (Soul Eater)


----------



## Doccium

Probably a Ne-type; maybe INFP or ENFP? Cannot decide which one though.

1.) Bill Cipher (Gravity Falls)
2.) Rick Sanchez (Rick and Morty)
3.) Toffee (Star vs. the Forces of Evil)
4.) Beetlejuice (Beetlejuice)
5.) Dr. House (House M.D.)


----------



## Rept

ENTP

1) Twelfth Doctor (Doctor Who)
2) Ben Wyatt (Parks and Rec)
3) Simon Bellamy (Misfits)
4) Doc Meh Yewll (Defiance)
5) Bojack Horseman


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Great list! INTX, I'll go with INTJ.

1. Dale Cooper (Twin Peaks)
2. Bruce Wayne/Batman (DC Comics)
3. Sansa Stark (A Song of Ice and Fire)
4. Mary Crawley (Downton Abbey)
5. Jack Donaghy (30 Rock)


----------



## Super Luigi

Dale Cooper - INFJ
Bruce Wayne - INTJ
Sansa Stark - INFP
Mary Crawley - ENTJ
Jack Donaghy - ESTJ

Well, the law of averages says INTJ.

The Penguin (Batman: The Animated Series)
Emmett Brickowski (The Lego Movie)
Kathy Seldon (Singin In The Rain)
Jessica Fletcher (Murder She Wrote)
Mary Bailey (It's A Wonderful Life)


----------



## GalaxyGazer

Obvious ESFJ. But your sig already told me that, lol

Hanna Marin (Pretty Little Liars)
Anastasia Steele (Fifty Shades trilogy)
Debra Morgan (Dexter)
Rita Bennett (Dexter)
Aerith Gainsborough (Final Fantasy VII)


----------



## Birbsofafeather

GalaxyGazer said:


> Obvious ESFJ. But your sig already told me that, lol
> 
> Hanna Marin (Pretty Little Liars)
> Anastasia Steele (Fifty Shades trilogy)
> Debra Morgan (Dexter)
> Rita Bennett (Dexter)
> Aerith Gainsborough (Final Fantasy VII)


That is quite the eclectic list. I will have to guess ENFJ with a good grasp of Ni though.

Okay, now for me I suppose:

Dr. Kenzo Tenma (Monster)
Thane Krios (Mass Effect)
Ben Wyatt (Parks and Recreations)
Godot (Phoenix Wright)
EDI (Mass Effect)


----------



## Reila

Dr. Kenzo Tenma - INFJ
Thane Krios - INTx?
Ben Wyatt - Beats me
Godot - ESTP
EDI - IxFP?

Though one. I am going to say INTP, considering not only the characters, but their origins.

Akemi Homura (Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)
Tsunemori Akane (Psycho-Pass)
Lain Iwakura (Serial Experiments Lain) 
Stevonnie (Steven Universe)
Marceline Abadeer (Adventure Time)


----------



## Super Luigi

* *




Akemi Homura - INFJ
Tsunemori Akane - INFJ
Lain Iwakura - INFJ
Stevonnie - ISFJ
Marceline Abadeer - ISFP



Law of Averages - INFJ



Harvey Dent (from Batman franchise)
Georg von Trapp (from _The Sound of Music_ movie)
Christopher Pike (from the new _Star Trek_ movies)
Weatherby Swann (from _Pirates of the Caribbean_ movies)
Thurston Howell III (from the old _Gilligan's Island_ television series)


----------



## Reila

ESFJ.

Alice (Alice in Wonderland / 1951 animation)
Airy the Fairy (Bravely Default)
Shanoa (Castlevania Order of Ecclesia)
Amaterasu (Okami)
Masked Man (Mother 3).


----------



## Kanani

INFJ

1. Sherlock Holmes (BBC Verison)
2. Peter Pan
3. September,_ The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a Ship of Her Own Making_
4. Elsa, Frozen
5. Hiro, Big Hero 6


----------



## GalaxyGazer

Kanani said:


> INFJ
> 
> 1. Sherlock Holmes (BBC Verison)
> 2. Peter Pan
> 3. September,_ The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a Ship of Her Own Making_
> 4. Elsa, Frozen
> 5. Hiro, Big Hero 6


Sounds like INFJ with very heavy Ni and a healthy amount of Ti.

I'll go again since I thought of more characters.

1. Amanda Young (Saw series)
2. Karen Jackson (Shameless)
3. BB-8 (Star Wars: The Force Awakens)
4. Starfire (Teen Titans and Teen Titans Go)
5. Alicia Florrick (The Good Wife)


----------



## thecatlady

ISFJ

1. Ana Steele/Grey, Fifty Shades of Grey
2. Belle, Beauty & the Beast (91)
3. Amy, The Big Bang Theory
4. Evan, Dear Evan Hansen
5. Christian Grey, Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## JuneBud

I only know Belle ^^ so INFJ? 

For mine:
1. Steve Rogers- MCU
2. Ice Bear- We Bare Bears
3. Melinda May- AoS
4. T'challa- MCU
5. Barry Allen- Flash


----------



## Rydori

ISXJ

1.Loki (Thor)
2. L (Death Note)
3. Raven (Teen Titans)
4. Sans (Undertale)
5. Glenn (Walking dead)


----------



## Reila

Did you pick five INFJ characters on purpose? INFJ.

Nina Sayers - Black Swan
Haku - Spirited Away
Emiya Kiritsugu - Fate/Zero
Mononoke Hime - Mononoke Hime
Dominic Sorel - Eureka Seven


----------



## Rydori

*SKIP ME*
@Reila L is certainly not an INFJ and obviously an INTP. As for Sans he strikes me more as ISTP 
'


----------



## Reila

Emulsions said:


> *SKIP ME*
> @Reila L is certainly not an INFJ and obviously an INTP. As for Sans he strikes me more as ISTP
> '


You are right about L. I totally skipped him somehow. As for Sans, I see him typed as INFJ often. For me, the definitive INFJ in Undertale is Asriel, but I found the arguments on Sans being INFJ plausible. At any rate, that still is three INFJ characters (Loki, Raven, Glenn), so the I stand by the type I suggested.


----------



## Reila

Bumb. This thread is too cool to die.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

well, i dont remember if i did it already, but i will now :

1. Tsuna Sawada ( Katekyo Hitman Reborn! )
2. Holden Caulfield ( The Catcher In The Rye )
3. Jotaro Kujo ( JoJo's Bizzare Adventure )
4. Izuko Midoriya ( Boku No Hero Academia )
5. Doc Hudson ( Cars )


----------



## Reila

You are supposed to type the person that posted before you. Anyways, I only know Tsuna (ISFP), Jotaro (ISTP) and Midoriya (ENFJ?), so... I am guessing ISFP since it is closest to your type.

Hardcore list because most people won't know half or all the characters:

Burnt Ivory King - Dark Souls II
Prince Lothric and Prince Lorian - Dark Souls III
Great Grey Wolf Sif - Dark Souls
Maiden Astraea - Demon's Souls
Lady Maria of the Astral Clocktower - Bloodborne

Yup, I am very fond of the Souls series, though I hardly comment on it as the fandom can be quite embarrassing.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INTJ

(in no particular order, and really these are more accurate five of my favorite characters, I tried to pick a variety, not my unquestionable top five)

1. Elizabeth Bennet (Pride and Prejudice)
2. Mr. Darcy (Pride and Prejudice)
3. Dr. Niles Crane (Fraiser)
4. Turandot (Puccini's Turandot)
5. Beatrice (Shakespeare's Much Ado about Nothing)


----------



## Harlequin Foxfire

A few with Si/Ni and Te, IxTJ. 
(edit: this was to the person prior to last, the last person replied while I was writing this).

Dr. Kenzou Tenma









Kurisu Makise









Akemi Homura 









Furude Rika 









I'm having a hard time picking a 5th. I know my all-time favourite character is Johan Liebert from Monster, but that's not a character that I relate to _at all_ like the OP stated. I do really love Kowaru Nagisa from Neon Genesis Evangelion, Nanachi from Made in Abyss and Chiaki Nanami from Danganronpa, too.


----------



## LilacSnowflake

ISFP?

1. Draco Malfoy from Harry Potter
2. Magneto from XMEN First Class
3. Loki from Marvel Universe
4. Joker from Suicide Squad
5. .......

Omg why do I love villains?! h:


----------



## 460202

I'd guess STP.

In no particular order...
Holly Golightly, _Breakfast at Tiffany's _
Will Graham, _Hannibal_
Ted Mosby, _How I Met Your Mother_
Natasha Rostova, _War and Peace_
Elinor Dashwood, _Sense and Sensibility _


----------



## 6007

Infp, based only Holly and Will Graham.

Morticia Addams Addams Family
Will Parry His Dark Materials
Yuuko Ichihara xxxholic
Sebastian Michaelis Black Butler
April Ludgate Parks and Rec


----------



## Literally Gone

INFP
Raven - Teen Titans
Uncle Iroh - Avatar the Last Airbender 
The Doctor - Doctor Who
Yennefer of Vengerberg - The Witcher 
John Crichton - Farscape

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ode to Dream

I'd say an introverted and intuitive, mmh. INTP or INTJ, leaning more on the INTP?

Camille - The Originals.
Alec Lightwood - Shadowhunters.
Sun Bak - Sense8.
Jhin - League of Legends.
Kalista - League of Legends.


----------

